# 562xp



## lmbrman (Dec 29, 2011)

I was not going to purchase one of these yet, but, well,, maybe some of you can relate?
Smoothest saw I ever ran, REAL easy on the body, and wicked fast, especially limbing. I ran three tanks of fuel thru today and look forward to another day tomorrow. Chainsawnut460 promised to help break the saw in saturday, maybe between the two of us we can figure out how to do a video.








View attachment 214140


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice looking saw - enjoy it!

(Maybe you can bring it to the Charity Cut for Interfaith Caregivers in Webster January 8th, and we can help you break it in a little?)

Philbert


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 29, 2011)

Philbert,

I will mark January 8 on my calendar and see what happens between now and then, thanks for the heads up. Be nice to meet some of you.

Sidenote, the thread about nerve damage did give me a good excuse for this purchase, and I am amazed at how good my fingers, hands, wrists and arms feel tonight. 

-chandler


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow. Thats very nice. Im glad you like it. I bet it has a lot of torque.......


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 29, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Wow. Thats very nice. Im glad you like it. I bet it has a lot of torque.......



I have had several news saws over the years and never pass judgement too soon as I have in the past been disapointed with stock saws, not this one! I am not sure it is fair to the 562 because several of my saws are MONKEYED (woods ported by Scott), but the 562 is a keeper.

I read somewhere on here that you might send tree monkey a 372xpw? I am looking forward to how that turns out.

Be safe! -chandler


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 30, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> I have had several news saws over the years and never pass judgement too soon as I have in the past been disapointed with stock saws, not this one! I am not sure it is fair to the 562 because several of my saws are MONKEYED (woods ported by Scott), but the 562 is a keeper.
> 
> I read somewhere on here that you might send tree monkey a 372xpw? I am looking forward to how that turns out.
> 
> Be safe! -chandler



My Lord, if you have tree monkey ported saws, and are sayin this 562 is a keeper, then im gettin a 562 4 sure. And yes sir, Im actually sendin Scott a 372xpw and a 390xp. Cant wait to get em back. Surely appreciate your feedback on the 562. Thats certainly all i need to know.


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to have to get over my extreme hatred for outboard clutches as this saw is getting great reviews.


----------



## DDALE (Dec 30, 2011)

*562xp keeper*



maclaren said:


> my lord, if you have tree monkey ported saws, and are sayin this 562 is a keeper, then im gettin a 562 4 sure. And yes sir, im actually sendin scott a 372xpw and a 390xp. Cant wait to get em back. Surely appreciate your feedback on the 562. Thats certainly all i need to know.



hey mac if you love your dads 555 you will be more than impressed when you get 562xp i have 5 fellow wood cutters we cut every sat.they all said how smooth my 562xp is.yesterday we skidded 4 ash 14 to 16 inch at base for our weekly gtg.my son challenged me to cut off.562xp vs old faithful 266se he is taking 562xp.both will run 16 inch bars new chains. I am fond of that old saw but it weighs half lbs. More than 562xp with b/c gas oil.the 562xp just seems to make you forget any weight issues because it handles so sweet. Hope post pic next time out. .


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 30, 2011)

Like the looks of that machine!


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 30, 2011)

DDALE said:


> hey mac if you love your dads 555 you will be more than impressed when you get 562xp i have 5 fellow wood cutters we cut every sat.they all said how smooth my 562xp is.yesterday we skidded 4 ash 14 to 16 inch at base for our weekly gtg.my son challenged me to cut off.562xp vs old faithful 266se he is taking 562xp.both will run 16 inch bars new chains. I am fond of that old saw but it weighs half lbs. More than 562xp with b/c gas oil.the 562xp just seems to make you forget any weight issues because it handles so sweet. Hope post pic next time out. .



Awesome man! Thanks for the review. I know you guys have a blast. Thats great.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2011)

My first impression of my 560xpg seem to fit very well in here! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 30, 2011)

Makes me wish I didn't have a ported jred 2156
In that slot already. Might have to wait til one comes
out in red, hopefully heated handles


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 30, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> Philbert,
> 
> I will mark January 8 on my calendar and see what happens between now and then, thanks for the heads up. Be nice to meet some of you.
> 
> ...



We are also having a play day mini gtg on the 7th so even if you guys can only come then would be fine. I don't think you have been to a good safety meeting yet!


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 30, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Makes me wish I didn't have a ported jred 2156
> In that slot already. Might have to wait til one comes
> out in red, hopefully heated handles



Yup. A Johnnyred would be beautiful. All decked out with heated handles. A real Cadillac. :cool2:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Yup. A Johnnyred would be beautiful. All decked out with heated handles. A real Cadillac. :cool2:



The 2260(WH) can't be that far away......


----------



## TK (Dec 30, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The 2260(WH) can't be that far away......



Maybe for you - but Sweden is a long way from here!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2011)

DDALE said:


> hey mac if you love your dads 555 you will be more than impressed when you get 562xp i have 5 fellow wood cutters we cut every sat.they all said how smooth my 562xp is.yesterday we skidded 4 ash 14 to 16 inch at base for our weekly gtg.my son challenged me to cut off.562xp vs old faithful 266se he is taking 562xp.both will run 16 inch bars new chains. I am fond of that old saw but it weighs half lbs. More than 562xp with b/c gas oil.the 562xp just seems to make you forget any weight issues because it handles so sweet. Hope post pic next time out. .



A 16" is perfect on all the lighter 60cc saws, anything more is a trade-off, that should be used only when needed! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 30, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The 2260(WH) can't be that far away......



That would be good new for the New Year.



.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2011)

Bowtie said:


> Like the looks of that machine!



The shape of those saws aren't just for the looks, but I agree they look great! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 30, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We are also having a play day mini gtg on the 7th so even if you guys can only come then would be fine. I don't think you have been to a good safety meeting yet!



Open to safety meetings 

I would have liked very much to have heated handles, and actually prefer the small mount bar. Family went to the woods and cut some birch firewood today, ran three more tanks thru the 562 and I am not familiar with the autotune, but the saw seems to respond to how you use it? Rpm's barely drop from WOT no load when cutting 4" birch. Saw is awesome. Hopefully I can figure out how to do a video, but it took me over an hour to put a picture into a post. gggrrrr!

Usually after a few tanks of fuel my hands and fingers start to bother me, but not with this saw. The old 262 might not get used much anymore.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Dec 30, 2011)

One thing for sure, Husqvarna s marketing is # 1.. It has everyone going crazy and spending way to much money for a 60cc saw. All I hear is how fast it is limbing , 60 cc it better be fast in 4 inch limbs. The 346 is a limbing saw. From what I have seen the 562 is way over priced and in big wood like 24 inch the old Dolmar 116, or 6000 a OLD saw , would still hand the 562 its ass. As for limbing who needs a 800 dollar 60 cc saw. When a 346 will be just as fast.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> ......
> 
> Usually after a few tanks of fuel my hands and fingers start to bother me, but not with this saw. The old 262 might not get used much anymore.



The 560/562xp looks like there finally are a worthy replacement for the ol' 262xp - the Euro version of the MS361 was the closest before those!


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 30, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> One thing for sure, Husqvarna s marketing is # 1.. It has everyone going crazy and spending way to much money for a 60cc saw. All I hear is how fast it is limbing , 60 cc it better be fast in 4 inch limbs. The 346 is a limbing saw. From what I have seen the 562 is way over priced and in big wood like 24 inch the old Dolmar 116, or 6000 a OLD saw , would still hand the 562 its ass. As for limbing who needs a 800 dollar 60 cc saw. When a 346 will be just as fast.



I don't need a $800 limbing saw, and would not have paid $700 for the 562. As for the old saws, I love em and have a few, but my body can't take the punishment anymore.

happy new year


----------



## sunfish (Dec 30, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> I don't need a $800 limbing saw, and would not have paid $700 for the 562. As for the old saws, I love em and have a few, but my body can't take the punishment anymore.
> 
> happy new year



LOL! You did good man! Mowood is just a grump...:hmm3grin2orange:

I'm goin to get one too and ain't goin to pay $700 or $800 either!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2011)

sunfish said:


> LOL! You did good man! Mowood is just a grump...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ......



Yes, pretty hopeless!


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 30, 2011)

sunfish said:


> LOL! You did good man! Mowood is just a grump...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm goin to get one too and ain't goin to pay $700 or $800 either!



Hope I did not make him more grumpy. Seems some people on here are a little touchy, and that might possibly include me 

The 562 cost me less than my ported 346xpg. Will it outcut it? Pretty close right now, but 562 is not broke in. 562 is WAY smoother, and while I say how great it is for limbing, I prolly dropped about 50 trees with it so far and the saw is so quiet and smooth that I have a better feel for my cuts. I must admit I am at a point where speed and money are not at the top of my list most of the time. I was one of those guys that said recently ' no strato for me, no autotune'. Well, I pulled my head outta the sand. I want to keep doing this for years to come.

Thanks for setting a pleasant tone Sunfish !


----------



## mowoodchopper (Dec 30, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> I don't need a $800 limbing saw, and would not have paid $700 for the 562. As for the old saws, I love em and have a few, but my body can't take the punishment anymore.
> 
> happy new year



You didnt make me mad,LOL and Im not always grumpy. I can not justify or would not pay that kind of cash for a 60cc saw that is not even close to being proven, I doubt it will ever be what the 116 was. I like some of the older saws to, not to old though. But I have went through quite a cycle of saw use, I used to love the 50cc saws light and fast, then I bought a couple bucket trucks and a dump truck and started cutting alot of bigger stuff, got to were anything under 70cc was a pain in my ass. Then I got old, this yr and am back to running my 50 cc saws and wondering what the hell I need all these 80-120 cc saws for! LOL


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> You didnt make me mad,LOL and Im not always grumpy. I can not justify or would not pay that kind of cash for a 60cc saw that is not even close to being proven, I doubt it will ever be what the 116 was. I like some of the older saws to, not to old though. But I have went through quite a cycle of saw use, I used to love the 50cc saws light and fast, then I bought a couple bucket trucks and a dump truck and started cutting alot of bigger stuff, got to were anything under 70cc was a pain in my ass. Then I got old, this yr and am back to running my 50 cc saws and wondering what the hell I need all these 80-120 cc saws for! LOL




All good, too many of us get heated up over words and posts on this site. I do agree with you about the sizing somewhat- I even posted here as one of my first posts that I would not buy a 562 till they had been in the woods for year. So much for that , darn AS and CAD. I do think if you must pay $800 you should check prices elsewhere as that seems way high. I kinda caved, partly year end expense, partly listening to my kid ask what saws would be like in twenty years, and thinking maybe I should try one. Never smashed a saw, had three stolen, and two of those recovered. My saw expenses have been very reasonable compared to most people I know, so I pulled the trigger. Heck I think I paid close to as much for a saw pre 2000.

Up until this saw, I ran my ported 346 and something bigger, either 262,357 or 395 depending on what was next to cut in the stand. The stand is about 17 acres clearcut, mixed hardwoods with some decentsize oak, black oak and white, average 36" DBH. I have not cut anything bigger than 18" yet with the saw, but while it may weigh a little more than the 346, it hangs off me just right, and winds up excellent. Vibration is not an issue. My hands have not fallen asleep at night as is the case after running the other saws, no cold fingers(even without heated handles) and no cramping in the fingers or hands. I feel like I went on vacation. 

I was previously concerned about being a guinea-pig, but worth the risk to me at this point.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 31, 2011)

Some folks feel there's no place for a 60cc saw.

But with the new 555, 560xp and 562xp the game has changed...


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> You didnt make me mad,LOL and Im not always grumpy. I can not justify or would not pay that kind of cash for a 60cc saw that is not even close to being proven, I doubt it will ever be what the 116 was. I like some of the older saws to, not to old though. But I have went through quite a cycle of saw use, I used to love the 50cc saws light and fast, then I bought a couple bucket trucks and a dump truck and started cutting alot of bigger stuff, got to were anything under 70cc was a pain in my ass. Then I got old, this yr and am back to running my 50 cc saws and wondering what the hell I need all these 80-120 cc saws for! LOL



There would be no fun here, if opinions and how we look at things all were the same! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sunfish (Dec 31, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> There would be no fun here, if opinions and how we look at things all were the same! :biggrinbounce2:



That is so true, my friend.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Dec 31, 2011)

You guys that know me and have been around for a few yrs would get a chuckle if i told you what my favorite saw is to run right now!!!!!!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 31, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> You guys that know me and have been around for a few yrs would get a chuckle if i told you what my favorite saw is to run right now!!!!!!



Well, spill the beans man. We would like to know! :msp_smile:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 31, 2011)

I got to see the 562 in person today. It is one cool saw. A bit on the heavy side but it seems very comfortable. 
They're selling them with 20" and 24" bars here.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 31, 2011)

Heavy, like what JJ? 372/440 heavy?
I really want to like this saw, but the outboard clutch is one strike. The price is another strike, I just keep thinking for the money the 365 special is looking more appealing all the time.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I got to see the 562 in person today. It is one cool saw. A bit on the heavy side but it seems very comfortable.
> They're selling them with 20" and 24" bars here.



:msp_confused: Heavy compared to what? :msp_confused:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 31, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Heavy, like what JJ? 372/440 heavy?
> I really want to like this saw, but the outboard clutch is one strike. The price is another strike, I just keep thinking for the money the 365 special is looking more appealing all the time.





SawTroll said:


> :msp_confused: Heavy compared to what? :msp_confused:



Not quite as heavy as a 372 or 440. There were both new 562s and 357s on the shelf with 24" bars and chains. 
Handling both, it felt as if the 562 is half a pound to 2/3 of a pound or so heavier. The ergonomics of the 562 
were more appealing to me however, and even though from a distance the chassis of the 562 looks longer it really
isn't enough to tell when you have it in your hands. I didn't get to run it but just handling it for ten minutes and
checking over the features leads me to believe it will be the next new saw I will ever buy. They said they'll have 
one out for demo next week so I'm going back in to log test it at that time.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Not quite as heavy as a 372 or 440. There were both new 562s and 357s on the shelf with 24" bars and chains.
> Handling both, it felt as if the 562 is half a pound to 2/3 of a pound or so heavier. The ergonomics of the 562
> were more appealing to me however, and even though from a distance the chassis of the 562 looks longer it really
> isn't enough to tell when you have it in your hands. I didn't get to run it but just handling it for ten minutes and
> ...



Hmmmm - the 562 should be a little lighter than the 357, even after the numbers were adjusted up a bit - but you are right that it is longer. Anyway, we have the somewhat lighter 560xp here, not the 562xp.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you Jacob!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 31, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I really want to like this saw, but the outboard clutch is one strike.



I much prefer an inboard clutch for changing chains and sprockets, for cleaning the saw, etc. But I do like the balance on my Husqvarna - not sure if it applies to all outboard clutch designs.



Jacob J. said:


> There were both new 562s and 357s on the shelf with 24" bars and chains. Handling both, it felt as if the 562 is half a pound to 2/3 of a pound or so heavier.



Bar weight makes a big difference. I was handling saws at a dealer recently, and was really surprised how much difference there was in balance and weight between a 24" and 28" bar.

Philbert


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 31, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Bar weight makes a big difference. I was handling saws at a dealer recently, and was really surprised how much difference there was in balance and weight between a 24" and 28" bar.
> Philbert



Both of the saws I handled had 24" Husky bars and chains.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 31, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Both of the saws I handled had 24" Husky bars and chains.



Large mount Husky 24" is a heavy bar. I'd want an 18" or maybe a light 20".

I handled a 555 the other day with a small mount 20" and it was noticeable lighter than a 357xp.

I hope the 562xp isn't much heavier than the 555/560xp.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Dec 31, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Well, spill the beans man. We would like to know! :msp_smile:



ported 2150


----------



## DDALE (Dec 31, 2011)

*562xp crowned king*

View attachment 214427
View attachment 214428
View attachment 214429
View attachment 214430


MacLaren said:


> Awesome man! Thanks for the review. I know you guys have a blast. Thats great.



we had our shoot out today 266se vs. 562xp .in 8 out of 8 times the 562xp won hands down.we traded saws same results.new 16 inch bars new chains.we are not racers for sure but a fair contest. i was suprised that it was not closer.logs were the ones we skidded out earlier this wk. 14 to 16 in. green ash.[you should be able to see pics. later tonight].the 562xp now has 7 tanks.this little saw is fast becoming my favorite [ only need one size] saw.it is already showing promise of becoming a legend,[is that too early to say?] please don't quote me ,262xp,272xp,wow big shoes to fill! anyway to all have a happy new year!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 31, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> ported 2150



Now that's cool man! I do like to run small ported saws!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Dec 31, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Now that's cool man! I do like to run small ported saws!



I kinda got out of the 50cc saws for a while, but the big saws seem alot heavier this yr. And this little 160 dollar , 2150 ,after some port work is just plain nasty, not sure how long it will last but time will tell LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2011)

DDALE said:


> View attachment 214427
> View attachment 214428
> View attachment 214429
> View attachment 214430
> ...



It would have been a big surprice if the 562xp didn't beat the 266se.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

20" b&c,fuel and bar oil


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

357 20" b&c fuel and bar oil


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

346 20" b&c fuel and bar oil


----------



## mt.stalker (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate to say it , but.............. from the side , the way the top cover is shaped and the angle reminds me of a Stihl :eek2:


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

mt.stalker said:


> I hate to say it , but.............. from the side , the way the top cover is shaped and the angle reminds me of a Stihl :eek2:



Well, it does seem a little 'buzzy' like a stihl Just kidding, I run both brands on a regular basis. My biggest problem is treemonkey made stock saws feel like terds. This saw however, is an exception.


----------



## TommySaw (Dec 31, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> 20" b&c,fuel and bar oil



thank you for this, any chance you have a 372 that you can hang up there w/ 20" b/c??? I'm soo close to buying a 562 for the weight savings but I need to save a pound or better to make it worth it to drop 5-600 smackers


----------



## Logger4Life (Dec 31, 2011)

Not trying to derail the thread but I weighed my 7900's both with 24" bars and chains one has a Sugi Hara light bar and the other a Windsor speed tip both full of fuel and bar oil 19.1lbs and 19.3lbs respectively so for the same price all most I think I will be sticking with the 1 pound heavier Dolmar . That is almost sad that it weighs 18lbs loaded. I am a big Husky guy and wanted a 562 in the worst way. Please don't think that I am putting the saw down I just don't see a place for it logging 1lb is not worth another saw purchase. Right now LOL

372's loaded are about 18.8lbs 24"B&C


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

TommySaw said:


> thank you for this, any chance you have a 372 that you can hang up there w/ 20" b/c??? I'm soo close to buying a 562 for the weight savings but I need to save a pound or better to make it worth it to drop 5-600 smackers



Be glad to follow up in a few days- kinda curious myself, but I usually use 24" on that saw. Beg for rep ?


----------



## TommySaw (Dec 31, 2011)

Logger4Life said:


> Not trying to derail the thread but I weighed my 7900's both with 24" bars and chains one has a Sugi Hara light bar and the other a Windsor speed tip both full of fuel and bar oil 19.1lbs and 19.3lbs respectively so for the same price all most I think I will be sticking with the 1 pound heavier Dolmar . That is almost sad that it weighs 18lbs loaded. I am a big Husky guy and wanted a 562 in the worst way. Please don't think that I am putting the saw down I just don't see a place for it logging 1lb is not worth another saw purchase. Right now LOL
> 
> 372's loaded are about 18.8lbs 24"B&C



well my back disagrees with you:hmm3grin2orange:, I for one can certainly feel the weight difference between a 441 and a 372. I could run the bosses 441's for free but choose to run my 372 because my back hurts less lugging it around and it weighs about a pound less which may not sound like a lot but I can feel the difference.


----------



## TommySaw (Dec 31, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> Be glad to follow up in a few days- kinda curious myself, but I usually use 24" on that saw. Beg for rep ?



rep sent:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

Logger4Life said:


> Not trying to derail the thread but I weighed my 7900's both with 24" bars and chains one has a Sugi Hara light bar and the other a Windsor speed tip both full of fuel and bar oil 19.1lbs and 19.3lbs respectively so for the same price all most I think I will be sticking with the 1 pound heavier Dolmar . That is almost sad that it weighs 18lbs loaded. I am a big Husky guy and wanted a 562 in the worst way. Please don't think that I am putting the saw down I just don't see a place for it logging 1lb is not worth another saw purchase. Right now LOL
> 
> 372's loaded are about 18.8lbs 24"B&C



Kinda surpised myself of the weight, as I do not feel it, maybe cause it is new and shiney, but i think the handle spacing helps. Pretty close to my 262 power wise, but it beats me up less. Little nervous about a new design. If I get a chance I will throw my 262 on the scale for comparasion. Stihl 362 is lighter.

Never ran a dolmar, but I did fondle, I mean, handle one.


----------



## TommySaw (Dec 31, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> Be glad to follow up in a few days- kinda curious myself, but I usually use 24" on that saw. Beg for rep ?



I run a 20" with an 8 pin rim, cuts fast and is long enough for most loads, we got a load of white oak in from a tree service with a big ol' 4 foot thick log in there that I might break out the 390 for:msp_thumbup:


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

TommySaw said:


> I run a 20" with an 8 pin rim, cuts fast and is long enough for most loads, we got a load of white oak in from a tree service with a big ol' 4 foot thick log in there that I might break out the 390 for:msp_thumbup:



White oak is hard stuff for us in WI, especially when frozen. I definitely would drag out the big saw for that log. I get very few that large, but when I do it used to be a bear until I upgraded to a 395 for those suckers and now I can smile, well,, if it is a short walk anyways. lol


----------



## TommySaw (Dec 31, 2011)

lmbrman said:


> White oak is hard stuff for us in WI, especially when frozen. I definitely would drag out the big saw for that log. I get very few that large, but when I do it used to be a bear until I upgraded to a 395 for those suckers and now I can smile, well,, if it is a short walk anyways. lol



we get log loads shipped to us year round so no lugging stuff through the woods, just a short walk out the back but on the other hand you have to cut and cut with no rest until you run out of gas or have to stop and stack. I used to love more power and still do but weight means a whole lot more to me now.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

TommySaw said:


> we get log loads shipped to us year round so no lugging stuff through the woods, just a short walk out the back but on the other hand you have to cut and cut with no rest until you run out of gas or have to stop and stack. I used to love more power and still do but weight means a whole lot more to me now.



VERY much in agreement on weight. 346 has been used whenever possible last couple years.

be safe and happy new year !


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 31, 2011)

Did someone say the Stihl 362 is lighter than the 562xp? :msp_unsure: If so, then whats all the fuss about. It better be one mean 60cc saw for me to chuck out 700 bucks for it. 

I'd love to get a chance to run one and hopefully I will pretty soon. I like the ms362 alot and they are good running 60cc saws but if the 562xp is heavier then I'll just stick with my trusty 372XPW.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Did someone say the Stihl 362 is lighter than the 562xp? :msp_unsure: If so, then whats all the fuss about. It better be one mean 60cc saw for me to chuck out 700 bucks for it.
> 
> I'd love to get a chance to run one and hopefully I will pretty soon. I like the ms362 alot and they are good running 60cc saws but if the 562xp is heavier then I'll just stick with my trusty 372XPW.



not sure how accurate the scale i used is, but it should be a good relative comparasion, and yes, the 362 was lighter


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> not sure how accurate the scale i used is, but it should be a good relative comparasion, and yes, the 362 was lighter



I can't see how it can be lighter than a 357xp, but heavier than a ms362?

It must be a good bit heavier than the 555. Guess I'll have to get one in my hands before I decide. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2012)

Two points about the weight;

1) The 562xp is the "heavy brother" in the 560 family.

2) Weighting the saws "ready to use" introduces a lot of variables - specially the bars vary a lot in weight, even if they are the same length! 

In addition, putting long bars on 60cc saws surely degrades the point with using them, opposed to larger saws, as the balance and handling will suffer. :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I can't see how it can be lighter than a 357xp, but heavier than a ms362?
> 
> It must be a good bit heavier than the 555. Guess I'll have to get one in my hands before I decide. :msp_thumbup:



The 357xp and the MS362 weights about the same (PHO).


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Two points about the weight;
> 
> 1) The 562xp is the "heavy brother" in the 560 family.
> 
> ...



Oh, I know Niko. I have 18" and 20" bars for my 357 and the 18" is 1 lb lighter.

Guess they did good, bring the weigh of the new saw below the one it's replacing.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The 357xp and the MS362 weights about the same (PHO).



On the scale I used the ms362 was, I believe almost a pound lighter than my 357, I will take a picture of it on the scale when I weigh and post picture of the 372 on the scale. I cannot say for sure the 362 had a pro 20" b&c however, cause it was not mine and I did not check, it might have been 18". Pictures in a couple days.

happy new year guys and be safe!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I can't see how it can be lighter than a 357xp, but heavier than a ms362?
> 
> It must be a good bit heavier than the 555. Guess I'll have to get one in my hands before I decide. :msp_thumbup:



I will have to review my own pictures, as I am getting confused with all the picture/weight requests lol

I plan to add a picture on the scale of the ms362 and 372xp in a couple days. I know the 'industry standard' is PHO, but pho has no value to me, and as many have discussed, manufacturers seems to vary in how that number is come by, ie, removing 'cutting equipment' if I recall correctly. 

I never compared the fuel capacities of the 562 vs 357, but my 562 runs much longer and puts quite a bit more wood down.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

I figured it out ! I have been running the 562 every day, and whichever saw you run gets heavier :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 1, 2012)

Whats interesting is the 026 puts your beloved 346 to shame on weight and handling. 346 is a good saw, but light saber, lmao, pick up a 026 thats a light saber, and over a pound lighter

stihl 026 13.8 with fuel and oil and 16 inch stihl bar. 346ne 15.2 with 16 inch oregon bar,,,light saber my ass


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> Whats interesting is the 026 puts your beloved 346 to shame on weight and handling. 346 is a good saw, but light saber, lmao, pick up a 026 thats a light saber, and over a pound lighter



I actually used a 026 last summer for most of my firewood duties as it was the lightest saw I have, it does wear a short laminated bar however, and I could never stand bending over and limbing with it. I had a pile of 8' stuff to cut up and it was great for that. Little mm and it runs great, but mine is not ported and will not come close to my 346(woods port) in cutting ability, however, I prolly ran a couple dozen tanks thru it and loved the saw.

Most of my saw use is in the woods cutting pulp, both hard and softwood, and I think the 562 will be my favorite for a while as it works for a wide range of duties and tree sizes, and I hate lugging two saws from the truck to the woods.

Maybe for the heck of it I will put the same size oregon pro 20" b&c on one and throw it on the scale.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> Whats interesting is the 026 puts your beloved 346 to shame on weight and handling. 346 is a good saw, but light saber, lmao, pick up a 026 thats a light saber, and over a pound lighter
> 
> stihl 026 13.8 with fuel and oil and 16 inch stihl bar. 346ne 15.2 with 16 inch oregon bar,,,light saber my ass



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: You are totally wrong regarding the handling - the 260 is a bit lighter (about .4lbs), but there are other factors than just the weight involved in the end result. 
Also, the Rollomatic E bar is considerably lighter than any fitting Oregon bar, because they are partly hollow. The original Husky bars are lighter than the Oregon Pro-Lites though....

I never said that the 026/260 handled badly though, as the light weight partly compensates the "design flaws" - not so with the 261.....


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> Whats interesting is the 026 puts your beloved 346 to shame on weight and handling. 346 is a good saw, but light saber, lmao, pick up a 026 thats a light saber, and over a pound lighter
> 
> stihl 026 13.8 with fuel and oil and 16 inch stihl bar. 346ne 15.2 with 16 inch oregon bar,,,light saber my ass



My ported 346xp OE will smoke a 026 and weigh about the same. :hmm3grin2orange:

We need to get to gather at some point.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 1, 2012)

My ported 026 will hang right with a 346, and feels like a extension of my own hands, the 346 feels like a 455 rancher


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> My ported 026 will hang right with a 346, and feels like a extension of my own hands, the 346 feels like a 455 rancher



I have no doubt it feels like an extension of your own hands, as my 346 does when I use it regular. I have often thought of owning fewer saws to truly know one saw very well. Kinda like the saying 'fear the man who only owns one gun'. Then I found this site. So much for that.

I ran a 260 for a couple years in pine thinning, 20" b/c and absolutely loved it. Went without a 50cc saw for a while(big saw syndrome I guess), then loved the 346 when I bought it. 

Might be that my 562 is just a short term romance, but I am gonna have fun while it lasts


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 1, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> My ported 026 will hang right with a 346, and feels like a extension of my own hands, the 346 feels like a 455 rancher



455 wishes it did anything like a 346


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 1, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> 455 wishes it did anything like a 346



I know the 455 is alot more saw but you could call it a cadillac model of the 346


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: You are totally wrong regarding the handling - the 260 is a bit lighter (about .4lbs), but there are other factors than just the weight involved in the end result.
> Also, the Rollomatic E bar is considerably lighter than any fitting Oregon bar, because they are partly hollow. The original Husky bars are lighter than the Oregon Pro-Lites though....
> 
> I never said that the 026/260 handled badly though, as the light weight partly compensates the "design flaws" - not so with the 261.....



just checked my 346 ne no bar and my 026, .97 pds diff dang near a pound and the 026 is so much nicer to run


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> I know the 455 is alot more saw but you could call it a cadillac model of the 346



The 455 is a LOT larger saw and heavier than the 346xp, but with about the same power.

I almost bought a ms260, because I like the way they feel in the hand and are very light. But bought another 346xp instead. Now after running a couple 260s, I'm glad I stuck with what I'm used to.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> My ported 026 will hang right with a 346, and feels like a extension of my own hands, the 346 feels like a 455 rancher



Both you and your 026 are far from normal then - and of course the performance picture changes when you compare a ported saw to stock ones! The US version of the 260 is a dud as well, compared to an 026 or a German made MS260.

Also, the 455 is _ *very*_ far from a 346xp, regarding weight and handling - less power as well!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> just checked my 346 ne no bar and my 026, .97 pds diff dang near a pound and the 026 is so much nicer to run



Something is wrong with that scale then, or you haven't prepared the saws properly for the weighting - that is a rediculous difference! :biggrin:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Both you and your 026 are far from normal then - and of course the performance picture changes when you compare a ported saw to stock ones! The US version of the 260 is a dud as well, compared to an 026 or a German made MS260.
> 
> Also, the 455 is _ *very*_ far from a 346xp, regarding weight and handling - less power as well!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I hear ya , Just trying to keep things going, I agree the new 260 pro I had almost turned me off the small stihls, But i didnt keep it long enough to get to know it. For some reason the 026 s seem stronger to me, and a little port work does wonders. As far as the 455 and 346 , just yankin ur guyses chain. I actually really really like the 350/2150 and 450 and 346 of course. The little ported 2150 i have now is a nasty little saw. The first jr I bought was a 2050 and it dang near ruined me on jr for life LOL


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

as promised for comparasion, 372xp 20" b&c fuel and oil


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

and the ms362 20" b&c fuel and oil-


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> as promised for comparasion, 372xp 20" b&c fuel and oil



thank you, you just cost me $600:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> thank you, you just cost me $600:hmm3grin2orange:



that's a cheap day in the saw shop


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> that's a cheap day in the saw shop



true, thank God I work there or it would cost me alot more:biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2012)

All those photos of hanging saws remind me of a scene from "_Jaws_".

Interesting point about the volume of the fuel tank affecting weight. Are you weighing them with leaded or unleaded gas?

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> I hear ya , Just trying to keep things going, I agree the new 260 pro I had almost turned me off the small stihls, But i didnt keep it long enough to get to know it. For some reason the 026 s seem stronger to me, and a little port work does wonders. As far as the 455 and 346 , just yankin ur guyses chain. I actually really really like the 350/2150 and 450 and 346 of course. The little ported 2150 i have now is a nasty little saw. The first jr I bought was a 2050 and it dang near ruined me on jr for life LOL



Well, the 026 _is_ stronger than the EPA crippled US MS260, no surprice there - but the 260s I have used are Euro ones, that should be just as strong as the 026 - but they still are no-where close to a 346xp! 
If both are ported, the difference is even larger, reportedly - but I am not into ported saws myself, and there are obviously different levels of porting. 
Even a 353 outcuts the 026/260, despite lower rated power.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

Philbert said:


> All those photos of hanging saws remind me of a scene from "_Jaws_".
> 
> Interesting point about the volume of the fuel tank affecting weight. Are you weighing them with leaded or unleaded gas?
> 
> Philbert



The tanks were full, but yes they may have different capacities. I imagine if somebody wanted a saw to weigh less,, they could fill it halfway and refuel often. lol The 362 weight surprised me, but it looks like a toaster and feels like there is lead somewhere in the saw 

just kidding, I almost bought a 362 while ago and they seem fairly strong, but no 562.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

mowoodchopper -

I really would like to have my 026 impress me- you do the work yourself on that saw? just curious, maybe you could bring it up to tree monkeys GTG ??


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> mowoodchopper -
> 
> I really would like to have my 026 impress me- you do the work yourself on that saw? just curious, maybe you could bring it up to tree monkeys GTG ??



ya I did the work on mine, it didnt take much either to wake it up


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I'd have to be really impressed with the power to take it over a ms362. Stihl haters always trash the 362 due to weight. So now whats up? :biggrin: A pound difference, and only a 1 1/2lb lighter than the 372. I don't really see the need for a 60cc saw weighing that much. The 362 is too heavy for me. 

Hey Troll, that baby better have some wicked azzed sidewayz balance to make up for that extra pound, eh? And don't call me a Stihl head, this is my favorite saw:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I think I'd have to be really impressed with the power to take it over a ms362. Stihl haters always trash the 362 due to weight. So now whats up? :biggrin: A pound difference, and only a 1 1/2lb lighter than the 372. I don't really see the need for a 60cc saw weighing that much. The 362 is too heavy for me.
> 
> Hey Troll, that baby better have some wicked azzed sidewayz balance to make up for that extra pound, eh? And don't call me a Stihl head, this is my favorite saw:



I don't trust any privately owned scales - how to know how consistand and accurate they are? :msp_confused:

Also, weighting used saws, "ready to cut" adds a lot of variables - so it really is pointless!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I think I'd have to be really impressed with the power to take it over a ms362. Stihl haters always trash the 362 due to weight. So now whats up? :biggrin: A pound difference, and only a 1 1/2lb lighter than the 372. I don't really see the need for a 60cc saw weighing that much. The 362 is too heavy for me.
> 
> Hey Troll, that baby better have some wicked azzed sidewayz balance to make up for that extra pound, eh? And don't call me a Stihl head, this is my favorite saw:



From what I understand Anthony the 562 is 12 pounds 3 ounces actual weight. My 372xpw weighed 15 pounds. Thats what almost 3 pounds difference I believe. The 555 was 11 pounds 15 ounces. My scales were dead on with the post office. To me thats what makes the 555/562xp so desirable. The great power to weight ratio. Of course i could be wrong the 562 could weigh more, but the 555 was excellent power to weight ratio.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I have to admit to being impressed by the weight of the 362, I might fondle both saws when the 562 comes in, but as THE Husky supporter at the shop I would have to be really impressed. Besides that I already have all the bars/chains for the Husky


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I don't trust any privately owned scales - how to know how consistand and accurate they are? :msp_confused:
> 
> Also, weighting used saws, "ready to cut" adds a lot of variables - so it really is pointless!



I understand what you're saying but have to disagree, the end use weight is THE entire point. All thing have to be equal but the manufactures play with the numbers too:msp_tongue:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

I am curious to know what all you guys do with PHO ? I mean, it is a CHAIN saw and mine all need fuel/oil 

seriously, I agree with Tommysaw, and what I have read on hear many times, that the listed/published weights are somewhat in question at times. How about just for the heck of it I weigh a brand new saw PHO and see how it compares to what is published? I have a 346xpg NE and 372xp in the box- might take afew days. I have no idea what the weights are listed as but I am curious what this scale says. 

I have seen many saws at my dealer without an airfilter, should I take the airfilter off for weighing too?, What about the clutch, I mean that is just cutting equipment correct?? Friendly joke lol


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2012)

Some of the husky saws hold 6 oz or more fuel and a few more ounces of oil than the stihl counterpart. They'll weigh less empty and more full. The 390xp and ms660 is a good example of that. I don't really care what they weigh empty as they have to be full with a b/c on it to use.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> From what I understand Anthony the 562 is 12 pounds 3 ounces actual weight. My 372xpw weighed 15 pounds. Thats what almost 3 pounds difference I believe. The 555 was 11 pounds 15 ounces. My scales were dead on with the post office. To me thats what makes the 555/562xp so desirable. The great power to weight ratio. Of course i could be wrong the 562 could weigh more, but the 555 was excellent power to weight ratio.



According to the user manual we get over here, the 562xp weights 12.8 lbs (same as the 262xp), while the 555 and 560xp weights 12.3 (same as the MS361) - but the latest US specs I saw stated the 562xp is 12.57 lbs. I am not sure what is closest to the truth about the 562xp, but suspect it is the higher number.
There are no such inconsitency regarding the 555 and 560xp.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I am curious to know what all you guys do with PHO ? I mean, it is a CHAIN saw and mine all need fuel/oil
> 
> seriously, I agree with Tommysaw, and what I have read on hear many times, that the listed/published weights are somewhat in question at times. How about just for the heck of it I weigh a brand new saw PHO and see how it compares to what is published? I have a 346xpg NE and 372xp in the box- might take afew days. I have no idea what the weights are listed as but I am curious what this scale says.
> 
> I have seen many saws at my dealer without an airfilter, should I take the airfilter off for weighing too?, What about the clutch, I mean that is just cutting equipment correct?? Friendly joke lol



I'm with ya man. I fill my saw up every time I take it out of the truck. And yet again every time I run her dry. :biggrin: The factory published weights or PHO weights don't apply to me, or anyone else using a saw every day to make a living. Thats why I always say: go grab them up off the shelf and feel em out. Only way for me to find the proper saw for my work. Ever since the ms361, theres been no use for me to own a 60cc saw. Even though I do like them, it's just that I can do about everything I need to do with a 70cc saw that weighs a pound or two more. A couple pounds don't hurt when youre comfortable with the weight. I can run my 372 all day long, summer or winter and not be beat to death like a dog when I sit her back in the truck at the end of the day. I can't say the same about the 660 though. I'm beat by days end when I have to lug that big beatch around all day.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> I understand what you're saying but have to disagree, the end use weight is THE entire point. All thing have to be equal but the manufactures play with the numbers too:msp_tongue:



They do, but weighting "ready to cut" saws is just like playing bingo! :evilgrin:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> They do, but weighting "ready to cut" saws is just like playing bingo! :evilgrin:



I disagree SawTroll. On AS it is more dangerous than that


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, but this is making the 365 special look better and better all the time! The MS362 looks good weight wise, but the damn flippy caps just piss me off:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

sawinredneck said:


> Sorry, but this is making the 365 special look better and better all the time! The MS362 looks good weight wise, but the damn flippy caps just piss me off:hmm3grin2orange:



Isn't the weight of the 365 special same as 372? Maybe the cost difference makes it attractive? Just askin. I know what you mean about the flippy caps, I never had a problem until recently, so I guess at least once it was smarter than me, but I NEVER had trouble before flippy caps.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I disagree SawTroll. On AS it is more dangerous than that



Well, consider just the obvious things, like different bars (*major issue*), different amounts of fluids, different chain, different amounts of crud, and even different dawgs (I mostly just remove them anyway, on my saws - but far from all does that).


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> Isn't the weight of the 365 special same as 372? Maybe the cost difference makes it attractive? Just askin. I know what you mean about the flippy caps, I never had a problem until recently, so I guess at least once it was smarter than me, but I NEVER had trouble before flippy caps.



It is. But whats really special about the 365 is that take the restrictor plate off and you have yourself a 372 @ the price of a 365......:cool2:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Some of the husky saws hold 6 oz or more fuel and a few more ounces of oil than the stihl counterpart. They'll weigh less empty and more full. The 390xp and ms660 is a good example of that. I don't really care what they weigh empty as they have to be full with a b/c on it to use.



I am not into specs, but maybe this is the case with the 562, I dunno, but someone around here might. Then again, can we trust the capacity specs? Maybe somebody should check that. Not me, I want to figure out how to post a video.

I should want to run my saws, but havin a little fun reading and posting on here. Read SawTrolls comment in a thread somewhere about how boring it would be to all have the same opinion, or something to that effect. Glad I got out from behind the rock and registered, lots of good info here on the site


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> It is. But whats really special about the 365 is that take the restrictor plate off and you have yourself a 372 @ the price of a 365......:cool2:



has to be the new xt style ? Not sure- askin


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> has to be the new xt style ? Not sure- askin



Yup.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2012)

I weighed a new 660 and 390 both having the full wraps on them and the husky was lighter dry and heavier full of fluids. I think it was only a few ounces both ways. I can't remember the exact weights as this was over a year ago. 

The new 365xt is the same cylinder as the 372xt.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

sawinredneck said:


> Sorry, but this is making the 365 special look better and better all the time! The MS362 looks good weight wise, but the damn flippy caps just piss me off:hmm3grin2orange:



Just don't confuse the 365 Special with the 365xt - there are several important differences!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, consider just the obvious things, like different bars (*major issue*), different amounts of fluids, different chain, different amounts of crud, and even different dawgs (I mostly just remove them anyway, on my saws - but far from all does that).



I did the best I could with regard to that- all saws filled to where they just overflowed when the cap was installed, and oregon replaceable sproketnose bar, 72dl 3/8 58 gauge new oregon chain. Exception was the stihl- ES bar and stihl RS chain, both new.

Stock dawgs and no crud. Snelling would have approved of how clean they were


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I did the best I could with regard to that- all saws filled to where they just overflowed when the cap was installed, and oregon replaceable sproketnose bar, 72dl 3/8 58 gauge new oregon chain. Exception was the stihl- ES bar and stihl RS chain, both new.
> 
> Stock dawgs and no crud. Snelling would have approved of how clean they were



Im not sure, but I would almost bet that the Stihl ES bar is heavier than an Oregon bar anyways. That would make it even worse. umpkin2:

Posting vids is easy. I use my digital camera to shoot vids. load them to my computer and then onto youtube. Then you just copy the youtube link for your vid to the video link icon here. the video link icon is the one that looks like a film strip and is to the right of the image icon.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I did the best I could with regard to that- all saws filled to where they just overflowed when the cap was installed, and oregon replaceable sproketnose bar, 72dl 3/8 58 gauge new oregon chain. Exception was the stihl- ES bar and stihl RS chain, both new.
> 
> Stock dawgs and no crud. Snelling would have approved of how clean they were



I'm sure you did, but most variables still are there - and that scale doesn't look trustworthy at all.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2012)

If you've got a smart phone most of them will take good video and some even HD video. That's what I've been using a lot lately as it's better than my sony handycam.


----------



## TK (Jan 2, 2012)

Did you guys have this much fun debating weight when the 262xp was originally released?


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I'm sure you did, but most variables still are there - and that scale doesn't look trustworthy at all.



Well, I did say it was for comparasion purposes only, but I am curious how close the scale comes to the written specs or someone who has one more accurate than myself. I honestly think that with most of the differences in question being close to a pound that is good enough- even if it really means half a pound, so what?

Dont get me wrong as is easy to do on these posts(ask how I know) I really dont care a lot about the weights, just curious about the general differnces, and I suspect these numbers are accurate enough for my purposes. 

Maybe I would feel different about the saw if I knew for certain the weight was more or less than my scale read as I use and carry the saw to the woods, (not PHO), but I really doubt it.

All of this is beginning to WEIGH on me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

TK said:


> Did you guys have this much fun debating weight when the 262xp was originally released?



Back then I just ran saws, never knew until AS that I could have so much fun just talking about the 262 or I wooda been all over it

Crap, now I gotta weigh that one.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 2, 2012)

AND, the 365(whatever it is) is about $200 cheaper than the 372, and a bit more than $100 cheaper than the 562xp.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Im not sure, but I would almost bet that the Stihl ES bar is heavier than an Oregon bar anyways. That would make it even worse. umpkin2:
> 
> Posting vids is easy. I use my digital camera to shoot vids. load them to my computer and then onto youtube. Then you just copy the youtube link for your vid to the video link icon here. the video link icon is the one that looks like a film strip and is to the right of the image icon.



yeah but stihl chain is usually .050 vs .058 for the husky:bang:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> yeah but stihl chain is usually .050 vs .058 for the husky:bang:



Well guys, I could take vacation tomorrow and remove the stihl bar and chain from the ms362 and put a new oregon replaceable sproketnose bar and chain on, but yes, what to do about the gauge difference. hehehe

And they same women spend too much time on the scale - jeeez !


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

sawinredneck said:


> AND, the 365(whatever it is) is about $200 cheaper than the 372, and a bit more than $100 cheaper than the 562xp.



now that could sway me if I wanted fewer saws, which I don't


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> now that could sway me if I wanted fewer saws, which I don't



well now I don't know about that, see I started with one saw and then I found this site and needed a bigger saw, then I needed to sell those saws and get better saws to fit my "saw plan" after I decided I needed a 3 saw plan over the 2 saw plan I had, then I realized I wanted small saw weight and bigger saw power so I needed another saw in the middle of those 2, then I realized that would totally ruin my "saw plan" so now I need an 80cc saw also...pheeeeew I'm tired:help:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

TK said:


> Did you guys have this much fun debating weight when the 262xp was originally released?



Hardly - that was in 1989, but finally we are getting back to that level, and may even better it, with the 560xp! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> well now I don't know about that, see I started with one saw and then I found this site and needed a bigger saw, then I needed to sell those saws and get better saws to fit my "saw plan" after I decided I needed a 3 saw plan over the 2 saw plan I had, then I realized I wanted small saw weight and bigger saw power so I needed another saw in the middle of those 2, then I realized that would totally ruin my "saw plan" so now I need an 80cc saw also...pheeeeew I'm tired:help:



no explanation necessary :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry if I'm coming off derogatory about this saw, I WANT to like it, I WANT to own it, but the price point is killing the deal for me! Sure, it can pull a 28" bar, but for not much more I can get a 372. I want something light for my messed up back, but for a poundish more I get a saw that will run it better.
OR, for less money, a little time with the grinder and more than $100 in my pocket, I get a 365 that runs like a 372. Port it and it runs like a modded 372.
Financially, this saw doesn't work! Am I the only one that feels this way?


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

OK, flame me for the green cover, but that's all I could get. This can be weighed also since somebody had to bring it up- and I am curious. Funny, I never cared for the last twenty years.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

sawinredneck said:


> Sorry if I'm coming off derogatory about this saw, I WANT to like it, I WANT to own it, but the price point is killing the deal for me! Sure, it can pull a 28" bar, but for not much more I can get a 372. I want something light for my messed up back, but for a poundish more I get a saw that will run it better.
> OR, for less money, a little time with the grinder and more than $100 in my pocket, I get a 365 that runs like a 372. Port it and it runs like a modded 372.
> Financially, this saw doesn't work! Am I the only one that feels this way?



I kinda agree, but fell for her. Not sorry either. Cost is a small part of it for me, if it earns good for me and I think this one will.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

Another thing is that the exact weight doesn't matter as much as where the weight is anyway, but somehow it looks like Husky is the only brand that discovered that fact - the German brands either didn't, or they (more likely) forgot or ignored it, some years ago! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> OK, flame me for the green cover, but that's all I could get. This can be weighed also since somebody had to bring it up- and I am curious. Funny, I never cared for the last twenty years.



I think the green caps are heavier


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Another thing is that the exact weight doesn't matter as much as where the weight is anyway, but somehow it looks like Husky is the only brand that discovered that fact - the German brands either didn't, or they (more likely) forgot or ignored it, some years ago! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I also agree with this Niko, but with the limited amount of time I can spend behind a saw, the limited money I have to spend, I have to take all accounts into consideration. Price point is a HUGE factor for me, I have limited funds so I need the most bang for buck I can get.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> I think the green caps are heavier



That is a newer cap from an e-tech saw, not an original 262xp one!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Another thing is that the exact weight doesn't matter as much as where the weight is anyway, but somehow it looks like Husky is the only brand that discovered that fact - the German brands either didn't, or they (more likely) forgot or ignored it, some years ago! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



definitely true. The 562 has an awesome feel to it in the woods, sideways balance perhaps? - as I commented earlier, it hangs off me just right. Did I not say something about the ms362 and a toaster:hmm3grin2orange:

SawTroll, did I read you are awaiting hip surgery? Good luck with that!! You have that 560 to look forward to!! I would have prefered the 560xpg myself.


----------



## TK (Jan 2, 2012)

Someone should weigh the saw with a TechLite bar on it since that's the reason they were made. Gray accented saw with matching gray bar. Duh. Anything sexy instantly handles like it weighs less


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

TK said:


> Someone should weigh the saw with a TechLite bar on it since that's the reason they were made. Gray accented saw with matching gray bar. Duh. Anything sexy instantly handles like it weighs less



Yep, that is true, according to the Norwegian web-site! It's a pity they don't plan to make small mount ones, that would fit the 560xp - really odd it is! - but I guess it has to do with the fact that most don't run long bars on 60cc saws over here (Europe).

They will make small mount 3/8 lo-pro bars though, for the T540xp......


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

TK said:


> Someone should weigh the saw with a TechLite bar on it since that's the reason they were made. Gray accented saw with matching gray bar. Duh. Anything sexy instantly handles like it weighs less



and since I cannot find one, I will pass the torch


----------



## wyk (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> OK, flame me for the green cover, but that's all I could get. This can be weighed also since somebody had to bring it up- and I am curious. Funny, I never cared for the last twenty years.


----------



## TK (Jan 2, 2012)

wyk said:


>



Holy smokes that light wearing a 28" bar??!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wyk (Jan 2, 2012)

TK said:


> Holy smokes that light wearing a 28" bar??!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



The Tech-lite probably won't weigh more than a few ounces different from this one:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

wyk said:


> The Tech-lite probably won't weigh more than a few ounces different from this one:



Yeah man, those Stihl Light bars are excellent. My 30" Tsumura Light weighs 3 pounds 5.4 ounces.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2012)

TK said:


> Holy smokes that light wearing a 28" bar??!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



So here is where the power head only (PHO) weight comes in - we need a separate thread on bar weight. 

As I noted in an early post, I was really surprised at the subjective weight and balance difference between a 576 with a 24 inch bar and a 28 inch bar in a dealer showroom. I have not really payed attention to light weight bars as most of my cutting is with shorter bars. If I am cutting with something longer, it is usually bucking within a limited area, where the added weight less of an issue, than when carrying a saw, and when holding it up.

I would be interested to learn how much of a difference the different light weight bar designs/brands make.

Philbert


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> and since I cannot find one, I will pass the torch



I've got the bars - but no scale!


----------



## cheeves (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Yup. A Johnnyred would be beautiful. All decked out with heated handles. A real Cadillac. :cool2:


Yeh, I hear you! That 2156 Johnny looks like it would be the Cats #ss for a firewood saw!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

cheeves said:


> Yeh, I hear you! That 2156 Johnny looks like it would be the Cats #ss for a firewood saw!



No doubt. :msp_wink:


----------



## Showme (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> I've got the bars - but no scale!



I've got the bar and scale but not here at Dallas Love Field.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

Philbert said:


> So here is where the power head only (PHO) weight comes in - we need a separate thread on bar weight.
> 
> As I noted in an early post, I was really surprised at the subjective weight and balance difference between a 576 with a 24 inch bar and a 28 inch bar in a dealer showroom. I have not really payed attention to light weight bars as most of my cutting is with shorter bars. If I am cutting with something longer, it is usually bucking within a limited area, where the added weight less of an issue, than when carrying a saw, and when holding it up.
> 
> ...



The bars weights make more difference than many people seem to realize, or want to admit! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish (Jan 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The bars weights make more difference than many people seem to realize, or want to admit! :msp_biggrin:



That's right. 

Like I've said before the large mount Husky & Oregon 20-24" bars are heavy. 

If I get a 562xp, it'll be wearing a 18 or 20 light bar. 

I'm still giving the 555 a serious look, because of weight...


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

sunfish said:


> That's right.
> 
> Like I've said before the large mount Husky & Oregon 20-24" bars are heavy.
> 
> ...



Don, the only reason I didnt keep the 555 was because of the small mount. If it were large it would have taken my 20" TechLite bar and I would have kept her. Just bein picky really though, because IMO the saw is light enough as it is. I dont think ya would ever wander about a 562xp if you did get the 555. :msp_smile:


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 3, 2012)

With the 562xp gaining weight and weighing substantial more than a ms362 when all fueled up, shall we declare the ms361 as the ultimate 60cc saw based on weight and performance (with a muff mod)?

I've owned a bunch of 262xp and have tested it against my 361, a muff mod makes them dead even in cutting and the 361 handles better IMO. I used to always grab the 262 first, but more and more trigger time behind the 361 converted me.

I was really thinking about buying a 562xp, but I'm gonna have to get my dealers demo saw for a week to see if it stacks up with a 262 and 361. It doesn't seem to be the no-brainer it was earlier.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> With the 562xp gaining weight and weighing substantial more than a ms362 when all fueled up, shall we declare the ms361 as the ultimate 60cc saw based on weight and performance (with a muff mod)?
> 
> I've owned a bunch of 262xp and have tested it against my 361, a muff mod makes them dead even in cutting and the 361 handles better IMO. I used to always grab the 262 first, but more and more trigger time behind the 361 converted me.
> 
> I was really thinking about buying a 562xp, but I'm gonna have to get my dealers demo saw for a week to see if it stacks up with a 262 and 361. It doesn't seem to be the no-brainer it was earlier.



Ive ran both the 361 and 555. IMO, the 555 hands down. She felt considerably stronger than the 361 did. But thats just me. I liked the 361 no doubt, but that 555 is a little Bull.:msp_wink: But again, Im thinkin both saws stock. Ported i would imagine nothin could touch the 361 in its class. Im thinkin the 555 is in the same class as the 361? Burt heck, all around the 361 may be better. Just my thoughts on it. I prolly need to run a 361 more. Im sure thers a lot better people qualified to make that judgement!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Don, the only reason I didnt keep the 555 was because of the small mount. If it were large it would have taken my 20" TechLite bar and I would have kept her. Just bein picky really though, because IMO the saw is light enough as it is. *I dont think ya would ever wander about a 562xp if you did get the 555. * :msp_smile:



:msp_w00t: I think you *always* would wonder - the 555 never really interested me, for my personal use.....


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :msp_w00t: I think you *always* would wonder - the 555 never really interested me, for my personal use.....



Yes my friend I would!! Thats the truth. Thats why Im gonna get a 562XP. :msp_biggrin: Im like a danged ole cat, just gotta know!
Oh well, I tell ya Im gettin pretty interested in the idea of one in a red dress. :msp_biggrin::


----------



## sunfish (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Don, the only reason I didnt keep the 555 was because of the small mount. If it were large it would have taken my 20" TechLite bar and I would have kept her. Just bein picky really though, because IMO the saw is light enough as it is. I dont think ya would ever wander about a 562xp if you did get the 555. :msp_smile:



Well, I want the small mount and lighter weight. So the 555 might be the one. I'm also not beyond putting an xp cylinder on it either. 



SawTroll said:


> :msp_w00t: I think you *always* would wonder - the 555 never really interested me, for my personal use.....



Easy for you to say Bro! We don't get the 560xp here! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> With the 562xp gaining weight and weighing substantial more than a ms362 when all fueled up, shall we declare the ms361 as the ultimate 60cc saw based on weight and performance (with a muff mod)?
> 
> I've owned a bunch of 262xp and have tested it against my 361, a muff mod makes them dead even in cutting and the 361 handles better IMO. I used to always grab the 262 first, but more and more trigger time behind the 361 converted me.
> 
> I was really thinking about buying a 562xp, but I'm gonna have to get my dealers demo saw for a week to see if it stacks up with a 262 and 361. It doesn't seem to be the no-brainer it was earlier.



You left out two obvious candidates, the 560xp and the 2260! :msp_biggrin:

...but I am a big fan of the MS361, provided it is an Euro one, or at least not the US version (different cylinder and muffler).


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Well, I want the small mount and lighter weight. So the 555 might be the one. I'm also not beyond putting an xp cylinder on it either.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy for you to say Bro! We don't get the 560xp here! :msp_biggrin:



I guess you will need the coil as well, and maybe more (consult the IPLs). :msp_wink:

...or just get a 2260! :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

Another thing is that I seriously doubt the 562xp weights more than the MS362, more likely a little less.

Anyway, I am happy that we got the 560xp here, and not the 562xp - the best would be to have the choise!


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Another thing is that I seriously doubt the 562xp weights more than the MS362, more likely a little less.
> 
> Anyway, I am happy that we got the 560xp here, and not the 562xp - the best would be to have the choise!



When you compare saw for saw, 562xp vs. MS362 - I don't think the weight is the deal breaker


----------



## Showme (Jan 3, 2012)

Not much talk about the autotune. Only weight.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> ...but I am a big fan of the MS361, provided it is an Euro one, or at least not the US version (different cylinder and muffler).



I know there was a diff muffler which the Euro part # is NLA in the US. I however have not seen a diff cyl part # yet on any ipl for the 361.


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

Showme said:


> Not much talk about the autotune. Only weight.



It's pretty fantastic - what gives the saw such sweet power through the band along with silky smoothness.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> When you compare saw for saw, 562xp vs. MS362 - I don't think the weight is the deal breaker



No, there probably are a lot more difference in how they accellerates, runs and handles! :smile2:


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Don, the only reason I didnt keep the 555 was because of the small mount. If it were large it would have taken my 20" TechLite bar and I would have kept her. Just bein picky really though, because IMO the saw is light enough as it is. I dont think ya would ever wander about a 562xp if you did get the 555. :msp_smile:



take a picture of the weight of the 20in techlite.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> take a picture of the weight of the 20in techlite.



Okey Dokey. Ill have her put up tonight so ya can see. Hang on and ill weigh her right now,and tell ya what she weighs......

....she's 2 pounds and 1.7 ounces. (Husqvarna 20" TechLite)


----------



## Showme (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> It's pretty fantastic - what gives the saw such sweet power through the band along with silky smoothness.



Now that sounds interesting. I bought the saw to try the autotune after reading so much hype about the 441CM & 576AT. I just didn't want another 70cc saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> I know there was a diff muffler which the Euro part # is NLA in the US. I however have not seen a diff cyl part # yet on any ipl for the 361.



At least they were different some years ago, both versions were listed in the same IPL!

Look at the part list, under ill. B, here.

You will see that there are different part numbers for the P&C, but just one for the piston alone.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Okey Dokey. Ill have her put up tonight so ya can see. Hang on and ill weigh her right now,and tell ya what she weighs......
> 
> ....she's 2 pounds and 1.7 ounces. (Husqvarna 20" TechLite)



That's likely the bar I'll go with, if I do get a 562xp. 

Bet it's lighter than the standard Husky 20" small mount?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

sunfish said:


> That's likely the bar I'll go with, if I do get a 562xp.
> 
> Bet it's lighter than the standard Husky 20" small mount?



Surely, lighter than even a Pro-Lite, not to mention a Power-Match....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Okey Dokey. Ill have her put up tonight so ya can see. Hang on and ill weigh her right now,and tell ya what she weighs......
> 
> ....she's 2 pounds and 1.7 ounces. (Husqvarna 20" TechLite)



just weighted my 20in sugi.

2 pounds 2.6 ounces.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> just weighted my 20in sugi.
> 
> 2 pounds 2.6 ounces.



Love those bars and they wear well too! Had one on my 365/372 hybrid saw since August of 2010 haven't even needed to touch with a file for burr's and it has out lasted both sides of some other well known brands on similar saws in the saw flock over that period of time.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> just weighted my 20in sugi.
> 
> 2 pounds 2.6 ounces.



I bet those are better bars than the Techlite bars. Those are hard to beat from what I understand.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> just weighted my 20in sugi.
> 
> 2 pounds 2.6 ounces.



Is that a small or large mount one?


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Is that a small or large mount one?



this one is stihl mount. but seller also have both small and large husky mount 20in bars.

post more weights here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188283-6.htm#post3375786

but 24in is pound lighter the a stihl es bar and 20in is 2/3 pound lighter. pretty good i say.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 3, 2012)

If the fish scale is legit and all...

Then this is kinda bull####. This saw was supposed to be the one that broke the trend, the super light super nimble strato saw that did what they said was impossible. 

I'm glad the crank is presumably beefed up and the case is what it needs to be--but people shat all over the 362 as being a heavy SOB, and if this thing is actually heavier, even if it has good power gains, then this is still kinda bull####. 

They were claiming to have an eye for weight. 

I'm sure it's a wonderful saw, and the weight shouldn't disqualify it entirely, but they didn't exactly come through in the clutch here....


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 3, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> If the fish scale is legit and all...
> 
> Then this is kinda bull####. This saw was supposed to be the one that broke the trend, the super light super nimble strato saw that did what they said was impossible.
> 
> ...



LMAO Tell them how you really feel, Mike


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 3, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> If the fish scale is legit and all...
> 
> Then this is kinda bull####. This saw was supposed to be the one that broke the trend, the super light super nimble strato saw that did what they said was impossible.
> 
> ...



for comparative purposes the scale should suffice - I do agree with you about the weight


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

Need a hug Mike?:hmm3grin2orange:
Yeah, reality sure seems to be a ##### with Husky right now!


----------



## wyk (Jan 3, 2012)

Spoke with Mark down at HEV Inc today. They are putting in their import order for the year. He says it will be about 2 months before all the new bars come in. He is currently out of 20 and 24" bars for husky mount. He says they go as long as 20" for the small mount husky(no adapter necessary). And currently have 18" Husky small mount bars in stock.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 3, 2012)

This experience is loosely analogous to someone telling you they're this great baker, and they bake wonderful cakes. 

And you wait and you wait and you wait--for the time that they're going to give you a cake. And then all along they keep telling you about the cakes. And the other people who got the cakes keep telling you that the cakes are so good. 

And then you finally get one and it's no better than the #### in the grocery store.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 3, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> This experience is loosely analogous to someone telling you they're this great baker, and they bake wonderful cakes.
> 
> And you wait and you wait and you wait--for the time that they're going to give you a cake. And then all along they keep telling you about the cakes. And the other people who got the cakes keep telling you that the cakes are so good.
> 
> And then you finally get one and it's no better than the #### in the grocery store.





agree but you can buy one hell of alot of cakes for 700 bucks


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> This experience is loosely analogous to someone telling you they're this great baker, and they bake wonderful cakes.
> 
> And you wait and you wait and you wait--for the time that they're going to give you a cake. And then all along they keep telling you about the cakes. And the other people who got the cakes keep telling you that the cakes are so good.
> 
> And then you finally get one and it's no better than the #### in the grocery store.



[email protected], theres cake........WHERE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> [email protected], theres cake........WHERE?!?!?!?!?!



That's what I said....


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

I find it hard to believe they could make a good solid 60cc saw for under 12lbs. It would be a game changer for sure, but I just don't think it's possible without some crazy engineering changes that aren't cost effective. Carbon fiber/Kevlar types of innovation for lightweight strength - affordable? People don't want plastic on their prosaws. Metal is heavy. 

It's still a fantastic saw. It's still a game changer. It just didn't change the game as much as we hoped. Don't forget that even though we're coming down off this high of anticipation of the end all supersaw - it's still a great saw at the end of the day and better than other choices out there. 

Cling to those 262's. They're awesome. But the 562 plays the game using far less fuel, no adjustments, better ergos, better AV, wider powerband.... So the weight savings weren't there, but so much else is!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 3, 2012)

I like strawberry cake, with cream cheese icing


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> I find it hard to believe they could make a good solid 60cc saw for under 12lbs. It would be a game changer for sure, but I just don't think it's possible without some crazy engineering changes that aren't cost effective. Carbon fiber/Kevlar types of innovation for lightweight strength - affordable? People don't want plastic on their prosaws. Metal is heavy.
> 
> It's still a fantastic saw. It's still a game changer. It just didn't change the game as much as we hoped. Don't forget that even though we're coming down off this high of anticipation of the end all supersaw - it's still a great saw at the end of the day and better than other choices out there.
> 
> Cling to those 262's. They're awesome. But the 562 plays the game using far less fuel, no adjustments, better ergos, better AV, wider powerband.... So the weight savings weren't there, but so much else is!



Bro it was going to be german chocolate cake. And it was supposed to be perfect like the stars.


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Bro it was going to be german chocolate cake. And it was supposed to be perfect like the stars.



That's funny, all I taste is crow.... Can I have a piece of cake?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> That's funny, all I taste is crow.... Can I have a piece of cake?? :msp_w00t:



only when you change "-----------------" back to 562xp. yea.


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> only when you change "-----------------" back to 562xp. yea.



Well I hope to see mine on Friday. Time will tell. I was starting to not care but I've got a couple of people so far this week that don't want another saw in stock, they want to wait til the 562's arrive. I just want a damn piece of cake....


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> Well I hope to see mine on Friday. Time will tell. I was starting to not care but I've got a couple of people so far this week that don't want another saw in stock, they want to wait til the 562's arrive. I just want a damn piece of cake....



You'll be having wedding cake sooner than you know it


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> You'll be having wedding cake sooner than you know it



Ya but it's not German chocolate


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> Ya but it's not German chocolate



what's up they talked you into the lemon-vanilla cake?


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

so wait. the 562xp doesnt come with cake. OMG. thats a deal breaker for me.


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> what's up they talked you into the lemon-vanilla cake?


You really think I had a say in the cake choice??? :msp_rolleyes:



young said:


> so wait. the 562xp doesnt come with cake. OMG. thats a deal breaker for me.



I have a thing about food. People best not be touching my food. But if I had to choose between letting a piece of cake go or my beer, enjoy your cake.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2012)

TK said:


> I find it hard to believe they could make a good solid 60cc saw for under 12lbs. It would be a game changer for sure, but I just don't think it's possible without some crazy engineering changes that aren't cost effective. Carbon fiber/Kevlar types of innovation for lightweight strength - affordable? People don't want plastic on their prosaws. Metal is heavy.
> 
> It's still a fantastic saw. It's still a game changer. It just didn't change the game as much as we hoped. Don't forget that even though we're coming down off this high of anticipation of the end all supersaw - it's still a great saw at the end of the day and better than other choices out there.
> 
> Cling to those 262's. They're awesome. But the 562 plays the game using far less fuel, no adjustments, better ergos, better AV, wider powerband.... So the weight savings weren't there, but so much else is!



The 560xp is still just 12.3 lbs, and the 2260 is said to be 12.37 - that is MS361 level! :smile2:


----------



## wyk (Jan 4, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The 560xp is still just 12.3 lbs, and the 2260 is said to be 12.37 - that is MS361 level! :smile2:


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jan 4, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> This experience is loosely analogous to someone telling you they're this great baker, and they bake wonderful cakes.
> 
> And you wait and you wait and you wait--for the time that they're going to give you a cake. And then all along they keep telling you about the cakes. And the other people who got the cakes keep telling you that the cakes are so good.
> 
> And then you finally get one and it's no better than the #### in the grocery store.



Hey Mike

Nice analogy, however you forgot the part where you get to see the cake in the case, but it's removed right in front of your eyes, sent back to the baker because it has "issues". only to return with no explanation of what was wrong. Did they leave out an ingredient, not bake it all the way through, or find rat poop in the frosting?

Based on everything I've read, it sounds like Husky has created the 362XP AutoTune, without the benefit of being able to put a big top end on it.

And in the words of Forrest Gump, "that's all I got to say about that". 

Take Care


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

heard a rumor that stihl is updating the ms362 for similar performance- supposedly letter sent out to dealers that remaining stock will be sold first


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 5, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> heard a rumor that stihl is updating the ms362 for similar performance- supposedly letter sent out to dealers that remaining stock will be sold first



presumably they can just add M-tronic to it and it should gain what these saws appear to be gaining through the use of the electronics


----------



## Philbert (Jan 5, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> heard a rumor that stihl is updating the ms362 for similar performance- supposedly letter sent out to dealers that remaining stock will be sold first



'MS362-1/2'?

'MS362A'?

'MS363'?

'MS362 Super'?

'MS362 Magnum'?

'MS362 PRO'?

???


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 5, 2012)

Not to add more fuel to the fuel to the fire here, but hasn't it been decided that the Revboost was deleted without an explanation either? The Husky USA website is still listing the revboost as part of the 562 and in every documentation throughout the web (except for within threads here) but it seems like those of us lucky enough to get our hands on a 562 after the recall are missing the revboost. I think that angers me the most.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 5, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Not to add more fuel to the fuel to the fire here, but hasn't it been decided that the Revboost was deleted without an explanation either? The Husky USA website is still listing the revboost as part of the 562 and in every documentation throughout the web (except for within threads here) but it seems like those of us lucky enough to get our hands on a 562 after the recall are missing the revboost. I think that angers me the most.



Have you had the chance to verify via tach that your 562 does not have rev boost?

some people were saying they still thought they had it.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 5, 2012)

Revboost must be a really valuable , and useful feature, especially if you cant tell if the saw has it or not! LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Have you had the chance to verify via tach that your 562 does not have rev boost?
> 
> some people were saying they still thought they had it.



My question as well - I have seen no proof they don't! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 5, 2012)

Cant say that I have. But when reading posts about the behavior of the saws that def had it, mine didnt follow suit and pretty much operates the same as the 359. I zipped through some soft Pine the other day, ended up getting quite overzealous with how fast that saw cuts but the throttle response off the line didn't change.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 5, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Cant say that I have. But when reading posts about the behavior of the saws that def had it, mine didnt follow suit and pretty much operates the same as the 359. I zipped through some soft Pine the other day, ended up getting quite overzealous with how fast that saw cuts but the throttle response off the line didn't change.



Idk if you coming to the Western Mass gtg, hopefully someone there will have a tach. In fact, if Rmihalek is there he will most probably. 

I mean in the scheme of things revboost represents a very subtle improvement if it is there. If the saws winding up to 14k or 14.8K i dont really know if you'd be able to perceive it.

I cant see any reason why they would delete it for the US...though, i'm starting to think that they may be untrusting of americans and our saw maintenance habits. They might be afraid our ####ty gas will blow it up at higher rpms especially.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

Philbert said:


> 'MS362-1/2'?
> 
> 'MS362A'?
> 
> ...



no kidding I actually had the letter read to me, but I did not see it myself, so it is rumor.


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 5, 2012)

I probably wont miss it after a while. Seems this saw will be doing the majority of my felling and bucking. Would like to try to get to the western meet if the weather works out. I picked up an 18" and a 24" sugihara to run on this saw. Will be interesting to see the weight differences between the Husky 20 and the lightweight bars


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

when I bought the saw, the dealer started it and ran it in a little, the tach was on it and it went to a little over 16ooorpm, then dropped to around 14000rpm WOT no load. I do not have a tach or I could check it again. I have no experience with autotune, so I do not know what to expect from that, but this saw operates like a governed engine. Harder the wood, bigger the wood, more you push , THE MORE OT TAKES OFF.

I did read another thread about a letter E or A on the coil and I can check if anybody cares.

I don't really care about a letter, or revboost, or how many scales it gets weighed on, or what it weighs. My 262's have become shelf queens because of this purchase.

I know everybody is WEIGHTING to see the other saws on the fish scale. Few more days, sorry.


----------



## TK (Jan 5, 2012)

My 562's are slated for arrival tomorrow. Revboost rumors will be cleared up.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

TK said:


> My 562's are slated for arrival tomorrow. Revboost rumors will be cleared up.



I think I read on here that there might be two different coils? Your thoughts on some of the saws possibly having revboost and some not? just curious-

thanks


----------



## TK (Jan 5, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I think I read on here that there might be two different coils? Your thoughts on some of the saws possibly having revboost and some not? just curious-
> 
> thanks



Doubtful. All or none  Different letters on the coils could mean production runs, date codes, the particular factory is was made in.... etc. etc. etc. 

Pretty sure I can guarantee they're digital coils and rev limited 

I'll compare the coils with the pictures of the one I had from pre-recall production. The serial on the new ones I'm getting tomorrow indicate a week 49 production date. December..... definitely a new post-recall built saw.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

TK said:


> Doubtful. All or none  Different letters on the coils could mean production runs, date codes, the particular factory is was made in.... etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Pretty sure I can guarantee they're digital coils and rev limited
> 
> I'll compare the coils with the pictures of the one I had from pre-recall production. The serial on the new ones I'm getting tomorrow indicate a week 49 production date. December..... definitely a new post-recall built saw.



thanks-

my saw is from week 46, which i assume is post recall from what you state. Dealer said there was a temp sensor that made sure the revboost did not overheat the engine, but I cannot confirm that myself. I tend to visit this site for that type of info. No load it is hard to tell about the revboost, but in the cut if you push on it the saw speeds up and pulls like no stock saw I ever ran.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 5, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> thanks-
> 
> my saw is from week 46, which i assume is post recall from what you state. Dealer said there was a temp sensor that made sure the revboost did not overheat the engine, but I cannot confirm that myself. I tend to visit this site for that type of info. No load it is hard to tell about the revboost, but in the cut if you push on it the saw speeds up and pulls like no stock saw I ever ran.



Thats the way my 555 was. Like the damn thing had another gear......:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2012)

TK said:


> My 562's are slated for arrival tomorrow. Revboost rumors will be cleared up.



I really hope so! :msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Jan 5, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> thanks-
> 
> my saw is from week 46, which i assume is post recall from what you state. Dealer said there was a temp sensor that made sure the revboost did not overheat the engine, but I cannot confirm that myself. I tend to visit this site for that type of info. No load it is hard to tell about the revboost, but in the cut if you push on it the saw speeds up and pulls like no stock saw I ever ran.



Revboost does not do anything in the cut, it is a temporary allowance of higher RPMs upon hitting WOT for purposes like limbing. Quick zip cuts where you're constantly blipping the throttle on and off is what it's designed for. 

AutoTune has an interesting way of operating. It definitely is a neat system for checks and balances in the way a saw runs, but I can't and don't really want to get into explaining it. I couldn't explain it clear enough, nor can I do it in a reasonable length post. Temperature does play a big role in the execution and precise function of AutoTune. I was surprised at how advanced it works in such a ridiculously simple package. It's quite impressive. 

46 would be post recall for sure. And yes, it is fast in a cut and pulls very, very well. My favorite feature is how silky smooth it is, can't feel a damn thing when running it. Can run it all day with ease for sure. I'm very pumped for any future saw released along these lines, we've got some great technology headed our way.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2012)

Forgot to say, I just started my 560xpg again, and it reved really high and fast - no reason to doubt it has the Revboost! :msp_biggrin:

The living-room floor got really slippery from the bar oil though..............

Edit, I just fell on that floor, and my arthritis makes it hard to get up.........


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Thats the way my 555 was. Like the damn thing had another gear......:msp_wink:



that is the perfect explanation- just when I think I might have to back off the thing it pulls like crazy

you send that 372xpw to scott yet? I really want to see how that works out, got one myself and thinking of :monkeyn:

-chandler


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

TK said:


> Revboost does not do anything in the cut, it is a temporary allowance of higher RPMs upon hitting WOT for purposes like limbing. Quick zip cuts where you're constantly blipping the throttle on and off is what it's designed for.
> 
> AutoTune has an interesting way of operating. It definitely is a neat system for checks and balances in the way a saw runs, but I can't and don't really want to get into explaining it. I couldn't explain it clear enough, nor can I do it in a reasonable length post. Temperature does play a big role in the execution and precise function of AutoTune. I was surprised at how advanced it works in such a ridiculously simple package. It's quite impressive.
> 
> 46 would be post recall for sure. And yes, it is fast in a cut and pulls very, very well. My favorite feature is how silky smooth it is, can't feel a damn thing when running it. Can run it all day with ease for sure. I'm very pumped for any future saw released along these lines, we've got some great technology headed our way.



OK, sounds like most of what I feel in the longer cuts is autotune- never had that before, but it is impressive. 

I deal with a little nerve damage, and this saw feels like vacation in that respect.

thanks again for the info!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Forgot to say, I just started my 560xpg again, and it reved really high and fast - no reason to doubt it has the Revboost! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> The living-room floor got really slippery from the bar oil though..............
> 
> Edit, I just fell on that floor, and my arthritis makes it hard to get up.........



Nikko, I might just try that bar oil on the floor technique as it has been on the honeydo list for while to oil the floor

Funniset part is she would just shake her head, maybe mutter about AS.

=chandler


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Forgot to say, I just started my 560xpg again, and it reved really high and fast - no reason to doubt it has the Revboost! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> The living-room floor got really slippery from the bar oil though..............
> 
> Edit, I just fell on that floor, and my arthritis makes it hard to get up.........



Ok, I finally managed to get up., but it really hurt - one finger may be broken......


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Ok, I finally managed to get up., but it really hurt - one finger may be broken......



someone will come along and say "told ya that new husky is heavy junk and no good will come from it"

Nikko, aren't you supposed to be takin it easy ? You might have some type of attachment disorder with your new saw. Na, prolly with all of them- even the stihls.


----------



## TK (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty sure he's getting a bit of anxiety from having a new saw that he can't use. He's just making moves now that will advance his hip surgery to get it over with


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> someone will come along and say "told ya that new husky is heavy junk and no good will come from it"
> 
> Nikko, aren't you supposed to be takin it easy ? You might have some type of attachment disorder with your new saw. Na, prolly with all of them- even the stihls.



I have no problems with Stihls, as long as they are an Euro MS361! :msp_wink:

Btw, my right little finger is hurting like hell, and my nose is bleeding, but who really cares!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> Pretty sure he's getting a bit of anxiety from having a new saw that he can't use. He's just making moves now that will advance his hip surgery to get it over with



Maybe, but it wasn't the culprit tonight - that was an over-eager neighbour, that never has run a really good saw before........


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I have no problems with Stihls, as long as they are an Euro MS361! :msp_wink:
> 
> Btw, my right little finger is hurting like hell, and my nose is bleeding, but who really cares!



Damn Niko, Im sorry to hear that. Hope your ok, and sure hope your finger isnt broken. Get some ice on it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Damn Niko, Im sorry to hear that. Hope your ok, and sure hope your finger isnt broken. Get some ice on it.



The angle it is at isn't promising at all - but it just is the right little finger - no big deal!:msp_wink:


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The angle it is at isn't promising at all - but it just is the right little finger - no big deal!:msp_wink:



Niko, take it easy and take care!

You guys run veggie oil over there right?

Also you should have no trouble getting some ice--or snow--this time of year.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The angle it is at isn't promising at all - but it just is the right little finger - no big deal!:msp_wink:



OK. Painfull all the same Im sure. Nothin a little ice and Advil cant cure.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Niko, take it easy and take care!
> 
> You guys run veggie oil over there right?
> 
> Also you should have no trouble getting some ice--or snow--this time of year.



Husky veg-oil, yes - and minus 14 celsius outside - but the finger still hurts a bit (but not a lot). The nose bleed is over.


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

Crack that finger back straight before it sets! Crooked fingers lead to Stihl purchases!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> OK. Painfull all the same Im sure. Nothin a little ice and Advil cant cure.



Hurt a lot to walk 4 metres with a crutch in that hand, cold water helped - pretty obvious now, that it is broken!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Hurt a lot to walk 4 metres with a crutch in that hand, cold water helped - pretty obvious now, that it is broken!



I think Tommy Hall must have jumped a plane to Norway to whopp up on the Troll. The ole "slip in the floor" is a good excuse though.














J/K buddy. Hope you're alright. You old dudes need to take it easy. :spam:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> Nikko, I might just try that bar oil on the floor technique as it has been on the honeydo list for while to oil the floor
> 
> Funniset part is she would just shake her head, maybe mutter about AS.
> 
> =chandler



Well, the Veg-oil gets really slippery when it is on a floor - I won't recommend anyone to step into that! :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I think Tommy Hall must have jumped a plane to Norway to whopp up on the Troll. The ole "slip in the floor" is a good excuse though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just remind Tommy that I still like my *Euro* and Andy mm MS361W a lot, but the 560xpg may just be even better! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> Crack that finger back straight before it sets! Crooked fingers lead to Stihl purchases!!!



I once did that, but it wasn't because of crooked fingers - but that finger is still crooked, and hurts a bit (or more)..... I surely will stay away from the 441, 362 and 261 though, as they aren't interesting models at all! :msp_wink:


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 6, 2012)

Nikko, my arthritis is a lot better now that I am taking heaps of calcium ascorbate (vit C) and fish oil. I hear you on trying to get your ass off the floor. I was sitting on a stool outside chipping up some kindling for the fire. I couldn't get up. I tried pulling myself up on the handle of the wedge, no help. I finally rolled off the stool onto the ground and got my legs stretched out, and then crawled up the chopping block to get vertical again.

Thank goodness none of my mate's were about, they would have been giving me heaps while I was floundering around.


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

562's have finally arrived. Got a morning FedEx shipment today for once. Popped a Tech-Lite bar on one and wow is that one SeXy saw :msp_wub:

Haven't fired it up yet, still going through my morning coffee. Will get to that once I get a few things taken care of in the shop. Numbers on the ignition coil vary slightly from the first 562 I had. Still don't see a reason why RevBoost would be gone, but I'll get a confirmation on that when I run the saw.

Coil numbers FWIW

Original:
506 49 28-02 A
2010 W46A
DM61 810 211 02

New:
506 49 28-02 E
2011 W35D
DM61 810 211 02

Keep in mind that the first number is NOT the part number for the coil itself in an IPL. 



On another odd note, I happened to notice something when going over the saw. I can not see where this saw has Air Injection. There is no passageway like on the other saws. The top cover appears to completely block off the carb area from the rest of the saw. Perhaps someone that has disassembled one of these can chime in on it, as I'm not going to tear the saw down. This doesn't appear to affect the cleanliness of the saw though, as I never once cleaned the air filter on the previous one I had. The air filter was nearly new with just a little bit of sawdust on it in the 6-8 tanks of fuel I ran through it. No that's not a whole lot of usage, but it certainly was a lot cleaner than the 365 which had quite a bit more crap built up on it. I assume this is to maintain a consistant temp reading for the AutoTune to do it's thing, having air flow from the flywheel across the sensor may have an affect on it that can't be compensated for. 

More on this later.


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

Well. Goodbye 5sexy2. I didn't even get to take a picture with the Tech-Lite bar on it :msp_sad:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> Well. Goodbye 5sexy2. I didn't even get to take a picture with the Tech-Lite bar on it :msp_sad:



Curious as everyone else about the revboost. I guess ya sold the 562 with the Techlite bar? Thats what I plan on running on mine. A 20" Techlite. Thanks for all the 411 TK


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Curious as everyone else about the revboost. I guess ya sold the 562 with the Techlite bar? Thats what I plan on running on mine. A 20" Techlite. Thanks for all the 411 TK



Yep sold it already. The guy definitely liked the Tech-Lite over the standard solid bar. I'll try and get a check on another 562 for Revboost. I have a feeling Revboost won't work properly until the carburetor is calibrated in the initial setting which involves cutting. 

It's been 3 months, but that saw didn't sound or feel any different than the original. :msp_confused:


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Jan 6, 2012)

:biggrin: Thats what i ran yesterday a 562 with a techlite 20 inch bar it felt great ,the saw had a standard husky bar on it ,had 'em change to techlite wow..... me likey , that sucker will be mine next week. There's a tag hanging on it with my name. I'm a happy guy. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> The guy definitely liked the Tech-Lite over the standard solid bar.





TermiteBuffet said:


> Thats what i ran yesterday a 562 with a techlite 20 inch bar it felt great ,the saw had a standard husky bar on it ,had 'em change to techlite wow..... me likey



What's the actual weight difference between the 2 bars?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

Philbert said:


> What's the actual weight difference between the 2 bars?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



A little bit.


----------



## cheeves (Jan 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The angle it is at isn't promising at all - but it just is the right little finger - no big deal!:msp_wink:



Niko, Ruth Ann and I care!! Hope you feel better SOON! Take care you're a valuable member of AS and a friend!!


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

555 and 562xp owners please check your saws and see if you can find an "Air-Injection" path for me and take a picture if you find it. I simply don't see it. Then again, I have my "DUHHHHH" moments like everyone else.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 6, 2012)

and now, the WEIGHT is over -

262xp with 20" powermatch bar, oregon chain and filled with fluids


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 6, 2012)

and a freshly rebuilt 262 PHO plus dawg, for those that feel cutting equipment is not necessary, or for those that think the 'stupid fish scale ' is way off - 

chandler


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 6, 2012)

For what its worth, the 562 has approximately 70 cc more gasoline storage than the MS 362, which accounts for 0.10 lbs!

(It's worth 0.10 lbs!) :msp_scared::msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's another 562 wearing the 28" Tech-Lite I have. It felt surprisingly good on the saw. Probably a tad long for it, but it didn't feel ridiculous in my hands 












Bachelor party tomorrow, not working. Got a guy coming in to take a look at this saw. If he likes it, I won't see any more 562's until February...... 
Who'da thunk these $700+ saws would sell in a matter or a couple days in a rinkydink tiny shop in the suburbs over everything else I've had in stock for months now..... :msp_blink:


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> and a freshly rebuilt 262 PHO plus dawg, for those that feel cutting equipment is not necessary, or for those that think the 'stupid fish scale ' is way off -
> 
> chandler



I'll take that 262e-tech off your hands. E-tech saws are junk. I'll PM you my shipping address, but need your reply with your address so I can send you the money for shipping.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> I'll take that 262e-tech off your hands. E-tech saws are junk. I'll PM you my shipping address, but need your reply with your address so I can send you the money for shipping.



I am afraid to even start it with that darn green cap  I built it for a backup to my first 262, bought in 1990, but doubt I will need it now with the 562 in my hands.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 6, 2012)

That looks nice with that 28" techlite on it. Now all it needs is some falling spikes big enough to actually use and a wrap handle.


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I am afraid to even start it with that darn green cap  I built it for a backup to my first 262, bought in 1990, but doubt I will need it now with the 562 in my hands.



Well now that you have a 562 and admittedly don't need that 262, I say again, I'll take it off your hands :msp_w00t: Besides, for saw familiarity's sake, you should have a backup 562 to go with the main 562. You gonna be all confused if something happens and you have to use that ugly old relic. :msp_tongue:




mdavlee said:


> That looks nice with that 28" techlite on it. Now all it needs is some falling spikes big enough to actually use and a wrap handle.



Yes, the spikes I don't particularly care for. They do show an alternate for the 3/4 wrap spikes, but they are not available yet as they haven't produced a wrap handle for it yet. Probably the first thing I'd do is upgrade the spikes!


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, that techlite looks like its made for that saw against the two tone. Makes me wish I saw one before buying the Sugi. Although the sugi was a little cheaper.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 6, 2012)

Huskies are ugly, they will never look as good as Stihls!


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Wow, that techlite looks like its made for that saw against the two tone. Makes me wish I saw one before buying the Sugi. Although the sugi was a little cheaper.



Aesthetically, the TechLite bars look sweet. Physically, they feel sweet. While they aren't priced so sweet, they feel great and look great. And they actually are made for that saw  The color scheme happens to match up nicely, but really, the TechLite bars were made to go with the higher powered lightweight saw. 



FlyLow said:


> Huskies are ugly, they will never look as good as Stihls!



:msp_rolleyes: Who invited the cool kid?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Wow, that techlite looks like its made for that saw against the two tone. .....



It was! :msp_wink:


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 6, 2012)

The truth hurts Tk


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

Function over form anyday 

I take it you're the kind of guy that finds this attractive......


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Huskies are ugly, they will never look as good as Stihls!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


:notrolls2:


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 6, 2012)

As if cad wasnt bad enough, now I find myself collecting bars for this one saw. I really need to stay off this site so much.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 6, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> As if cad wasnt bad enough, now I find myself collecting bars for this one saw. I really need to stay off this site so much.



good luck with that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> As if cad wasnt bad enough, now I find myself collecting bars for this one saw. I really need to stay off this site so much.



Now that's just plain B.A.D. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> Function over form anyday
> 
> I take it you're the kind of guy that finds this attractive......



well stihl fans love the buzz


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> Here's another 562 wearing the 28" Tech-Lite I have. It felt surprisingly good on the saw. Probably a tad long for it, but it didn't feel ridiculous in my hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think it wins the ugly award:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Huskies are ugly, they will never look as good as Stihls!



rep sent


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 6, 2012)

TK: your funny.:biggrin:


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> well stihl fans love the _pork_



Fixed it for ya :msp_thumbup:


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i think it wins the ugly award:hmm3grin2orange:



Ya the shop is a bit of a mess ain't it :msp_ohmy:


----------



## TK (Jan 7, 2012)

Alrighty then sold out of 562's this morning. Guess someone else is gonna have to feed you guys more info because I'm another month out on these things


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2012)

TK said:


> Alrighty then sold out of 562's this morning. Guess someone else is gonna have to feed you guys more info because I'm another month out on these things



Well, I don't think they can send them all to you! :msp_smile:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 7, 2012)

So, word on the street is that the new 562xp will not have rev boost, due to factory problems with the last batch of them, IS THIS TRUE??


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 7, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> So, word on the street is that the new 562xp will not have rev boost, due to factory problems with the last batch of them, IS THIS TRUE??



not for nothing but ma####ers need to

1. fix their ####. 

2. get the story straight on what #### they had to fix.


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 7, 2012)

The 562 Im testing dont seem to have rev boost, it holds a consistant high rpm that my tach wont read:msp_sad:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> So, word on the street is that the new 562xp will not have rev boost, due to factory problems with the last batch of them, IS THIS TRUE??



This is the first time I have seen a "factory problem" mentioned as a possible reason - but the truth is still not clear to me.......:msp_confused:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 7, 2012)

We, maybe they will have it worked out by the time I actually can justify buying one (562a?) . . .


----------



## TK (Jan 7, 2012)

The one I fired up didnt seem any different than the original. Revboost is still stated on the site and in the owners manual.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2012)

TK said:


> The one I fired up didnt seem any different than the original. Revboost is still stated on the site and in the owners manual.



Yes, I have found no evidence so far, that the feature is removed - only rumors.....


----------



## DDALE (Jan 7, 2012)

TK said:


> The one I fired up didnt seem any different than the original. Revboost is still stated on the site and in the owners manual.



if my 562xp does not have it, then i do not need it .ran three more tanks today.this saw is fast , a pleasure to limb with.was comparing the chain adjust to 357xp 562xp wins this one.also stop switch easy to use .there are some great features on husqvarna's new saws .balance and speed was very noticeable .fuel consumption seemed lower also.biggest trees this winter have been 18 to 24 inch [mostly ash, eab. infected] still using a 16 inch bar , no need to drag around extra bar length.i am really liking this little saw .now have over 15 tanks of fuel thru it. please no recalls ! it is working fine.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, I have found no evidence so far, that the feature is removed - only rumors.....



Maybe 'Rev Boost' means '_Revenue Boost_' - Husky figured that if they kept a hot new saw scarce, they could get people to buy one at any price point?

Just a thought.

Philbert


----------



## wyk (Jan 8, 2012)

We just went this whole thread without ever weighing the PHO of the 562, or did I miss it?

I run a modified Laminated Poulan 22" bar on my 262XP - that bar weighs less than an 18" Laminated Pro Lite bar. 
So PHO weight is what matters - all else can vary.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 8, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Maybe 'Rev Boost' means '_Revenue Boost_' - Husky figured that if they kept a hot new saw scarce, they could get people to buy one at any price point?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Philbert



 I think you solved the mystery!~


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2012)

Just forget the speculations and rumors - the real issue by now seem to be supplying enough saws to the dealers, to fill the demand! :biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2012)

wyk said:


> We just went this whole thread without ever weighing the PHO of the 562, or did I miss it?
> 
> I run a modified Laminated Poulan 22" bar on my 262XP - that bar weighs less than an 18" Laminated Pro Lite bar.
> *So PHO weight is what matters - all else can vary*.



Yes, basically! :agree2:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 8, 2012)

wyk said:


> We just went this whole thread without ever weighing the PHO of the 562, or did I miss it?
> 
> I run a modified Laminated Poulan 22" bar on my 262XP - that bar weighs less than an 18" Laminated Pro Lite bar.
> So PHO weight is what matters - all else can vary.



use fuel much?


----------



## wyk (Jan 8, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> use fuel much?



Ya spend all that thinking that one up? 

I also use chainsaws much; For a living. And to me, the most important part about weight is the PHO and the bar. Those are the two I can control. Fuel weight, I can't(unless I want to partially fill the tank). Chain weight, I can't control unless I mess with the lengths. But I can use the weight of a PHO to make an informed decision. Weighing a saw with a bar and fuel and oil is wasting everyone's time that just read this thread and wanted to know how much the PHO weighed. As mentioned previously, I am not running the bar in that photo. In fact, I don't even own a 20" Oregon or Stihl bar. Nor do I run that bar on my 372xp(I run a 24 and a 28). If I am gonna use a 20" bar, I use my 262xp with it's 22" bar. So the weight in that image meant nothing to me, as well as to most others. However, if the PHO was weighed alone, it would be useful information to everyone. Is that clear enough?


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 8, 2012)

wyk said:


> Ya spend all that thinking that one up?
> 
> I also use chainsaws much; For a living. And to me, the most important part about weight is the PHO and the bar. Those are the two I can control. Fuel weight, I can't(unless I want to partially fill the tank). Chain weight, I can't control unless I mess with the lengths. But I can use the weight of a PHO to make an informed decision. Weighing a saw with a bar and fuel and oil is wasting everyone's time that just read this thread and wanted to know how much the PHO weighed. As mentioned previously, I am not running the bar in that photo. In fact, I don't even own a 20" Oregon or Stihl bar. Nor do I run that bar on my 372xp(I run a 24 and a 28). If I am gonna use a 20" bar, I use my 262xp with it's 22" bar. So the weight in that image meant nothing to me, as well as to most others. However, if the PHO was weighed alone, it would be useful information to everyone. Is that clear enough?



the smiley was at the end of my post for a reason. I will weigh it for you as soon as I can, maybe even tomorrow if the saw can have a little junk on it. I don't want to sound touchy, but no I thought of my reply seconds from readin your post, been at the danbury charity cut all day in N WI.

I understand how important PHO weight is to several and will be happy to provide that info soon. 

chandler


----------



## wyk (Jan 8, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> the smiley was at the end of my post for a reason. I will weigh it for you as soon as I can, maybe even tomorrow if the saw can have a little junk on it. I don't want to sound touchy, but no I thought of my reply seconds from readin your post, been at the danbury charity cut all day in N WI.
> 
> I understand how important PHO weight is to several and will be happy to provide that info soon.
> 
> chandler



Hey, we're buds, mang. I didn't mean to make it sound so hostile. I must just be grumpy. It's all good.

:msp_thumbsup:

After seeing the weight with a bar and fuel/oil, I don't have high hopes, but it would certainly give me a better idea how much it would weigh in my application. And, frankly, if it weighs more than my 262, I'm quite OK with that


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> use fuel much?



It is your choise how much fuel and oil you put into the saw + what bar, chain, dawgs, air filter/cover, etc...... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 8, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It is your choise how much fuel and oil you put into the saw + what bar, chain, dawgs, air filter/cover, etc...... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



agreed, and I am sorry it is taking longer than any of us hoped to get that number - PHO weight.

hope you recovered from that slip Nikko. Was your 560 actually run in the house ? 

chandler


----------



## Philbert (Jan 8, 2012)

Picked up a few saws with lightweight bars at a G-T-G today - it really makes a difference in the saw's balance and perceived weight!

Just what I need - another expensive taste . . . 

Philbert


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Picked up a few saws with lightweight bars at a G-T-G today - it really makes a difference in the saw's balance and perceived weight!
> 
> Just what I need - another expensive taste . . .
> 
> Philbert



Very much so! I was very surprised at how the saw felt with the 28" TechLite on there. I really, really wish they had a TechLite 24" bar! That would be perfect for me IMO. Maybe no so much the better limber, but I like the fact that I wouldn't have to bend over so much!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> agreed, and I am sorry it is taking longer than any of us hoped to get that number - PHO weight.
> 
> hope you recovered from that slip Nikko. Was your 560 actually run in the house ?
> 
> chandler



I never was in a hurry to see that number, as I don't trust privately owned scales anyway.



- and yes, the 560 was run inside the living room, but I don't recommend that practise! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I think they made it back up onto the horse, saws are in stock in the warehouse and ready to order on a moment's notice. I've got some more coming in tomorrow (_STILL _not holding my breath) so the festivities may continue!!! I'll even have a TechLite bar for it, and I promise to take pictures!! Busy week though with the wedding on Saturday, I may not get any RevBoost testing in.

That and I'm getting my other saw back from EC tomorrow. I _may _be a little more excited about that than the 562


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2012)

TK said:


> Very much so! I was very surprised at how the saw felt with the 28" TechLite on there. I really, really wish they had a TechLite 24" bar! That would be perfect for me IMO. Maybe no so much the better limber, but I like the fact that I wouldn't have to bend over so much!



An 18" or 20" TechLite with small mount is what I really want, but it doesn't look like they are going to make one - at least not in the close future.....


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> An 18" or 20" TechLite with small mount is what I really want, but it doesn't look like they are going to make one - at least not in the close future.....



I think that wouldn't balance out the saw very well. A TechLite 18" on a 560? I could see it on a 346xp..... but that may be more what you were thinking of


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2012)

TK said:


> I think that wouldn't balance out the saw very well. A TechLite 18" on a 560? I could see it on a 346xp..... but that may be more what you were thinking of



Well, I haven't tried it, but the 16" ProLite that is on it now feels pretty good.......

Then there are of course the SugiHara small mount bars, as another option!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I never was in a hurry to see that number, as I don't trust privately owned scales anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> - and yes, the 560 was run inside the living room, but I don't recommend that practise! :msp_rolleyes:



The same scale used for comparison should suffice, unless there is an ax to be ground.


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got off the phone with a customer that bought a 562xp last Friday. He was coming from an older, smaller saw, and wanted something that was not going to let him down for what he was doing. I showed and explained to him the 562xp after a few others (he came in on Tuesday originally looking and I mentioned the 562 then, he waited to compare it with the others). I told him all about it and my experience with it. 

He called today to give me his first report on the saw. Started by telling me he was a little hesitant with it as he thought I was overhyping it. He figured it would do what he wanted, but I may have embellished a little on it's overall performance in his situation. He then proceeded to tell me that after the first tank he realized that I may have understated it..... :msp_confused: 

"That thing just f%#(&% rips."

Anyway, good day.


----------



## wyk (Jan 9, 2012)

TK said:


> I think that wouldn't balance out the saw very well. A TechLite 18" on a 560? I could see it on a 346xp..... but that may be more what you were thinking of



HEV Inc. have 18" Sugi Hara light weights in the small mount in stock.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 9, 2012)

no doubt in my mind this saw has revboost- 

I will make the trip to the fish scale tomorrow and post the PHO for those who are interested.


----------



## wyk (Jan 9, 2012)

My 262 with the 22" Poulan bar next to a 7-10 Mac with a 20" bar. The bar has almost no belly, so only takes 76 links, and weighs less than an 18" Oregon Laminated Bar. But it gives you nearly 2" more cutting length. The only problem may be more chain lashing on the bar near the tip, but I'll keep an eye on that:







To make it fit, you have to drill new oil holes. 

Ported by Randy:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 9, 2012)

nice b/c setup WYK- I have using a friends 2156 jonsered with that setup occassionally and the reach is nice ! Might hafta try it on my saws.

still love the 262- got my start with one, still own it and use it regular


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2012)

wyk said:


> My 262 with the 22" Poulan bar next to a 7-10 Mac with a 20" bar. The bar has almost no belly, so only takes 76 links, and weighs less than an 18" Oregon Laminated Bar. But it gives you nearly 2" more cutting length. The only problem may be more chain lashing on the bar near the tip, but I'll keep an eye on that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the look of that bar, but doubt it actually is 22"! :msp_wink:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I like the look of that bar, but doubt it actually is 22"! :msp_wink:



ah man Nikko, I am getting tired of weighing and measuring stuff, but maybe WYK can measure the bar for ya 

just kidding, mostly - hehehe


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I like the look of that bar, but doubt it actually is 22"! :msp_wink:







Its 55.88 cms. Must you argue? About everything?


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Its 55.88 cms. Must you argue? About everything?



Lmao!


----------



## wyk (Jan 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I like the look of that bar, but doubt it actually is 22"! :msp_wink:



OK, let's go over this again - typical of advertized lengths vs measured cutting lengths:

14" bars are 13"
18" bars are 17"
20" bars are 19"
22" bars are 21"
24" bars are 24"
25" bars are 24"
28" bars are 27"

etc etc...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> nice b/c setup WYK- I have using a friends 2156 jonsered with that setup occassionally and the reach is nice ! Might hafta try it on my saws.
> 
> still love the 262- got my start with one, still own it and use it regular



Thanks ALOT for not bringing it up this weekend! I really didnt want to run. 

Was Nice to meet you.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Thanks ALOT for not bringing it up this weekend! I really didnt want to run.
> 
> Was Nice to meet you.



After all the crap about PHO weight I was not sure how much more crap I wanted to take Besides, riding with tree monkey and not buyin that saw from him I kinda expect punishment at some point and did not wish to walk home-

Been fun here online Bs 'in but even more in person- thanks for the welcome to AS :msp_thumbsup:

chandler


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2012)

wyk said:


> OK, let's go over this again - typical of advertized lengths vs measured cutting lengths:
> 
> 14" bars are 13"
> 18" bars are 17"
> ...



Not all of that is true, some 18" bars (the 68dl ones) actually are more than 18", but the 64dl ones are more than an inch shorter. Some 20" bars (72dl) are pretty close to 20". Most 16" bars in 3/8 are 16" (60dl), and the 64dl 15" .325 bars are actually 15".

14" bars that are 13" is true regarding small mount (3005) Stihl bars, and all 3/8" lo-pro bars I know of (it is similar with 15 and 16" ones - maybe longer ones as well (I have no experience with that)?

With 22-28" bars, you are right with all the bars I have knowledge of! :smile2:

The actual length also vary some with the nose size an profile of the bars, but it is a lesser factor than many believe - within reason.


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

wyk said:


> My 262 with the 22" Poulan bar next to a 7-10 Mac with a 20" bar. The bar has almost no belly, so only takes 76 links, and weighs less than an 18" Oregon Laminated Bar. But it gives you nearly 2" more cutting length. The only problem may be more chain lashing on the bar near the tip, but I'll keep an eye on that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the P/N on that 22" bar?


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 9, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> The same scale used for comparison should suffice, unless there is an ax to be ground.



seems like all of us here sharpen chains and grind axes


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> seems like all of us here sharpen chains and grind axes



Chains for sure. But axes? What is it with people and axes? Much rather have a chainsaw and log splitter.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 9, 2012)

TK said:


> Chains for sure. But axes? What is it with people and axes? Much rather have a chainsaw and log splitter.



gotta agree, and yet anyone mentions PHO and I got this urge to grind an ax :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wyk (Jan 9, 2012)

220SLDK041 is the Oregon part #. The adjuster holes sit back further than the ones on the husky bars do, but I have plenty of adjustment to accommodate it. If you swap bars often, it may be a bit of a pain.

It is a very slight bar, with nowhere near the belly most the other bars have. It also seems to maybe have a hollowed out center more so than other pro lites, and is quite a light bar. So, I dunno how long it will last on a more powerful saw than the 50 and 60cc Poulans it was designed to ride on. It measures a bit more than an inch and a half longer than my Windsor 20"-rated hard nose bar on my mac.

It is new on the saw at this point, and with a new chain that hasn't been used and is a bit slack on the bar, the bar is 21" in front of the chassis - minus the dawgs. I imagine after the chain is broken in and I tighten it again that the bar will be at 21.2-5" ish or so.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 10, 2012)

PHO, fluids drained, including dawg - too tired to remove the dawg, maybe from carrying this darn heavy saw all day


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok so who has been keeping tally in a spreadsheet in MS excel all this time? Do take a screen shot and post up all the weights, PHO and not PHO, as indicated by the fish scale.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 10, 2012)

somebody asked if it was a clean air saw- I can pull the starter and inspect sometime, but the saw stayed darn clean for 14 tanks of fuel-


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 10, 2012)

and for the ladies that think the new saw is too heavy -


----------



## wyk (Jan 10, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Ok so who has been keeping tally in a spreadsheet in MS excel all this time? Do take a screen shot and post up all the weights, PHO and not PHO, as indicated by the fish scale.



Basically, it weighs about what the MS361 weighs, but cures even more cancer.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 10, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Ok so who has been keeping tally in a spreadsheet in MS excel all this time? Do take a screen shot and post up all the weights, PHO and not PHO, as indicated by the fish scale.



man, I really hate that fish scale now 

no need for a spreadsheet when Niko is around !


----------



## TK (Jan 10, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> somebody asked if it was a clean air saw- I can pull the starter and inspect sometime, but the saw stayed darn clean for 14 tanks of fuel-



Pretty clean for no air injection...... Take a look while you got that thing hangin with the fishes will ya? I can't find no air injection path.... and it's killing me that I might be overlooking it.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 10, 2012)

In all seriousness though lmbrman, thank you very much for the weights, and putting up with all the additional requests, the doubt, and the banter.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 10, 2012)

TK- it is air injection, pic on the way after I read to my kid


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 10, 2012)

air injection-


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 10, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> In all seriousness though lmbrman, thank you very much for the weights, and putting up with all the additional requests, the doubt, and the banter.



hey, no problem and thanks to you guys on AS, or I never would have known about the saw yet :msp_thumbsup:

the banter is fine once I knew that's all it is- well,, mostly


----------



## A100HVA (Jan 11, 2012)

here's my first batch of'em


----------



## A100HVA (Jan 11, 2012)

here's my first batch of'em


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> PHO, fluids drained, including dawg - too tired to remove the dawg, maybe from carrying this darn heavy saw all day



Fits pretty well with the specs that are listed in my user manual! :msp_wink:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> PHO, fluids drained, including dawg - too tired to remove the dawg, maybe from carrying this darn heavy saw all day



Dawg tired?

Philbert


----------



## deye223 (Jan 11, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> PHO, fluids drained, including dawg - too tired to remove the dawg, maybe from carrying this darn heavy saw all day



last time i seen these scales they were not to be trusted HAHAopcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2012)

deye223 said:


> last time i seen these scales they were not to be trusted HAHAopcorn:



I just stated what I observed in the picture this time. :msp_wink:


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 11, 2012)

This post is not about performance, it is about picking a 562 up and visually inspecting it!


I was at my dealer today picking up some oil and they had new 562 on display so i decided to pick it up and check it out, this is what I noticed.

The finish of the plastic is not smooth and has rough edges.
The orange flywheel cover color does not match the top. Are they ever going to match? They must be color blind.
Looks cheap
The bar nuts look like they ran out of whats supposed to go there and went to the bottom of the barrel. 
The safety on the top of the handle feels fragile.
Overall the saw feels and looks of lesser quality than a Stihl.


----------



## mweba (Jan 11, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> This post is not about performance, it is about picking a 562 up and visually inspecting it!
> 
> 
> I was at my dealer today picking up some oil and they had new 562 on display so i decided to pick it up and check it out, this is what I noticed.
> ...



Yup


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 11, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> This post is not about performance, it is about picking a 562 up and visually inspecting it!
> 
> 
> I was at my dealer today picking up some oil and they had new 562 on display so i decided to pick it up and check it out, this is what I noticed.
> ...



Whats wrong with the bar nuts, they are captive, so they will not look the same as any others. Nothing looks cheap about the 562, and who cares about the color, ohh yea Im color blind thats prolly why I like huskys:msp_smile: Yes I know nothing is perfect, husky or stihl both dont have a perfect saw and NEVER will, I just need to start building my own saws from scratch:cool2:


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 11, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> Whats wrong with the bar nuts, they are captive, so they will not look the same as any others. Nothing looks cheap about the 562, and who cares about the color, ohh yea Im color blind thats prolly why I like huskys:msp_smile: Yes I know nothing is perfect, husky or stihl both dont have a perfect saw and NEVER will, I just need to start building my own saws from scratch:cool2:



Fredrik was on special K when he mixed the plastic dyes, but he's working through it and it's gonna be aight one day. 

Saw troll, how's the paint scheme on yours?

More people who have them or who see them should report in on what they perceive to be build quality.

The one I saw in October at the maine GTG was quite impressive in fit and finish. I have some high res photos of it I can post if need be. I will see another one this weekend.


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 11, 2012)

the 2 562's I have in my shop and a few others I know of all have missmatched plastic colors, and some of the fittment of the cover is not perfect, BUT WHO CARES:bang:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 11, 2012)

I did notice the grey paint on the clutch cover is not durable- already worn off in places, but I really don't spend much time looking at the saw

the fittment of the top cover is excellent, but I never checked the colors


----------



## wyk (Jan 11, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> This post is not about performance, it is about picking a 562 up and visually inspecting it!
> 
> 
> I was at my dealer today picking up some oil and they had new 562 on display so i decided to pick it up and check it out, this is what I noticed.
> ...



Very strong words coming from someone whom just spent $1120 on a 42cc saw...


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 11, 2012)

Its not about the money to me, its about quality you can see and feel.


----------



## deye223 (Jan 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I just stated what I observed in the picture this time. :msp_wink:



yep all good


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 11, 2012)

Feel free to tell me to go away, but it looks like its about to transform into something. 



lmbrman said:


> View attachment 214140



Sorry, first time I've seen that saw.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 11, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Feel free to tell me to go away, but it looks like its about to transform into something.



well, I did hear some noise in the shop earlier -


----------



## deye223 (Jan 11, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> , husky or stihl both dont have a perfect saw and NEVER will,
> 
> yep got that rite a261 & 346 needs too spend the night together and a few months later we'd have the perfect saw
> 
> and a 372 & ms460 for that matter :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wyk (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> nice b/c setup WYK- I have using a friends 2156 jonsered with that setup occassionally and the reach is nice ! Might hafta try it on my saws.
> 
> still love the 262- got my start with one, still own it and use it regular



I do not own a 50cc saw. My 262 is my 50cc saw. I don't see a need in my work for anything smaller. Though I WOULD like to play with a lil heavily ported wild thing


----------



## wyk (Jan 12, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Its not about the money to me, its about quality you can see and feel.



The quality I see is $600 less and just 1lb more - you have a 346XPNE that will probably cut twice as fast.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 12, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> This post is not about performance, it is about picking a 562 up and visually inspecting it!
> 
> 
> I was at my dealer today picking up some oil and they had new 562 on display so i decided to pick it up and check it out, this is what I noticed.
> ...



Sour grapes from the Stihl crowd. :redface:

The MS362 was obsolete the day it hit the shelves, so now they find fault with the bar nuts. Gotta love it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Fredrik was on special K when he mixed the plastic dyes, but he's working through it and it's gonna be aight one day.
> 
> Saw troll, how's the paint scheme on yours?
> 
> ...



Nothing looks cheap or fragile on that saw, and there are no sloppily fitting parts. However, there is a slight color difference, at least it looks that way, in some lighting conditions- who cares anyway?

The only really fragile part I have observed on any of the better brand pro saws are the handguard/"footpad" of the rear handle of the Stihls - those both look fragile, and they _do_ break - I have seen a lot of broken ones on Ebay saws......:smile2:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

in regard to the 2156-



wyk said:


> I do not own a 50cc saw. My 262 is my 50cc saw. I don't see a need in my work for anything smaller. Though I WOULD like to play with a lil heavily ported wild thing



I thought the 2156/357xp was the replacement saw for the ol trusty 262xp, and considered in the 60cc class, could be mistaken though


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> in regard to the 2156-
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 2156/357xp was the replacement saw for the ol trusty 262xp, and considered in the 60cc class, could be mistaken though



Actually, the replacement for the 262xp was the 362xp, and the 357xp was the replacement of the 254xp. :msp_wink:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Actually, the replacement for the 262xp was the 362xp, and the 357xp was the replacement of the 254xp. :msp_wink:



ah, well,, the slight dissapointment of my 357 was fixed by tree monkey


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> ah, well,, the slight dissapointment of my 357 was fixed by tree monkey



I bet she runs really well now.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> ah, well,, the slight dissapointment of my 357 was fixed by tree monkey



:msp_biggrin: I believe you!

By now, the 560xp can be regarded as the replacement of both the 262xp and the 357xp, imo!


----------



## sunfish (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> ah, well,, the slight dissapointment of my 357 was fixed by tree monkey



I was not disappointed in my stock 357. Good power, very dependable and very smooth.

I was however very impressed with the saw after I ported it!


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 12, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Sour grapes from the Stihl crowd. :redface:
> 
> The MS362 was obsolete the day it hit the shelves, so now they find fault with the bar nuts. Gotta love it.



No valid argument on subject = priceless :biggrin:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I was not disappointed in my stock 357. Good power, very dependable and very smooth.
> 
> I was however very impressed with the saw after I ported it!



I think maybe the 357 I first bought was sub-par, ya know, one of those saws that is Ok, but not great. Ran enough saws to learn that outta ten, some are great, some are average and some are turds, same model. Treemonkey woke the 357 up real good, and I like it, but it cannot catch the 262 Treemonkey did for me. I never gave it much thought until I bought a second 357, and that one is impressive with a good mm and tuning, not sayin it beats the ported one, but its an awesome runner, just one outta ten that comes off the line in great shape. I know what you mean about dependable and smooth however, cause that part of the 357 is awesome. Saw never let me down for years, no complaints.

Really not fair for me to compare to the 262 as I did all my cutting with it for years, and know the saw so well. Ah, yes, back before I owned too many saws  The 562 is impressive even stock. Enjoying it that way for now, but I know it is on the list to port- all my stock saws are


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Sour grapes from the Stihl crowd. :redface:
> 
> The MS362 was obsolete the day it hit the shelves, so now they find fault with the bar nuts. Gotta love it.



No Kidding! Difference is the 562 has some real nuts built into the saw ! Stihl placed some big nuts on the outside for show:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> No valid argument on subject = priceless :biggrin:



Not needed, everyone could see what was happening anyway! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I think maybe the 357 I first bought was sub-par, ya know, one of those saws that is Ok, but not great. Ran enough saws to learn that outta ten, some are great, some are average and some are turds, same model. Treemonkey woke the 357 up real good, and I like it, but it cannot catch the 262 Treemonkey did for me. I never gave it much thought until I bought a second 357, and that one is impressive with a good mm and tuning, not sayin it beats the ported one, but its an awesome runner, just one outta ten that comes off the line in great shape. I know what you mean about dependable and smooth however, cause that part of the 357 is awesome. Saw never let me down for years, no complaints.
> 
> Really not fair for me to compare to the 262 as I did all my cutting with it for years, and know the saw so well. Ah, yes, back before I owned too many saws  The 562 is impressive even stock. Enjoying it that way for now, but I know it is on the list to port- all my stock saws are



How does the 562 compare with the 357 Scott built for you?


----------



## spike60 (Jan 12, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> No valid argument on subject = priceless :biggrin:



Because your original post was too silly and void of substance. 

I can't make a valid argument against the invalid points you raised. There was nothing there to respond to other than it's shallowness.


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 12, 2012)

I picked up a new 562 yesterday evening. Went to see Linda at the post office this morning to weigh the saw. She said she calibrates the scale every morning so it is very accurate. 562 weighs 12lb's 1oz without clutch cover and 12lb's 13oz's with clutch cover.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> I picked up a new 562 yesterday evening. Went to see Linda at the post office this morning to weigh the saw. She said she calibrates the scale every morning so it is very accurate. 562 weighs 12lb's 1oz without clutch cover and 12lb's 13oz's with clutch cover.



Thinking of running it without the clutch cover?


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> How does the 562 compare with the 357 Scott built for you?



hoping to make a video of both sometime, but I wanted the 562 broke in first, think it is there. I have not been running the 357xpg much lately- playin with the new girl  Scott just did a mild port on that 357 at my request.

I will try for a video this weekend.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 12, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> I picked up a new 562 yesterday evening. Went to see Linda at the post office this morning to weigh the saw. She said she calibrates the scale every morning so it is very accurate. 562 weighs 12lb's 1oz without clutch cover and 12lb's 13oz's with clutch cover.



Then it would seem that the scales in the earlier pics are dead on. At any rate, Im sure the 562XP is a great runner. The 555 sure is.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> hoping to make a video of both sometime, but I wanted the 562 broke in first, think it is there. I have not been running the 357xpg much lately- playin with the new girl  Scott just did a mild port on that 357 at my request.
> 
> I will try for a video this weekend.



Cool. That will give you time to run to the post office and weigh the log, camera & the sawhorse!!!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Cool. That will give you time to run to the post office and weigh the log, camera & the sawhorse!!!



and so begins my punishment for not bringin the saw up north

you should be working- like me hehehe

chandler


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 12, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Thinking of running it without the clutch cover?



:hmm3grin2orange:LMAO


----------



## wyk (Jan 12, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> No valid argument on subject = priceless :biggrin:



I think a valid argument is the fact that spending $1100 on a 42cc saw borders on lunacy. Especially when I can get the same saw from an Irish dealer for for nearly $200 less than you paid for yours, and with my FedEX account, get it shipped for half what you paid to ship. But, mostly importantly, I still have enough sense not to buy it and then try and post as much negativity as possible in a Husqvarna thread due to my lack of self esteem and buyer's remorse.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> I picked up a new 562 yesterday evening. Went to see Linda at the post office this morning to weigh the saw. She said she calibrates the scale every morning so it is very accurate. 562 weighs 12lb's 1oz without clutch cover and 12lb's 13oz's with clutch cover.



12lbs 13 oz then, (or 12.8 lbs) - the clutch cover surely is part of the powerhead.

That fits very well with the specs that are in the Euro user manuals. :smile2:


----------



## cheeves (Jan 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> 12lbs 13 oz then, (or 12.8 lbs) - the clutch cover surely is part of the powerhead.
> 
> That fits very well with the specs that are in the Euro user manuals. :smile2:



Excellent usable weight. Right there with it's Grandfather the 262.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2012)

cheeves said:


> Excellent usable weight. Right there with it's Grandfather the 262.



Yes, but it is the lighter 560xp that really is the replacement for the 262xp.....:biggrin:


----------



## DDALE (Jan 12, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> I picked up a new 562 yesterday evening. Went to see Linda at the post office this morning to weigh the saw. She said she calibrates the scale every morning so it is very accurate. 562 weighs 12lb's 1oz without clutch cover and 12lb's 13oz's with clutch cover.



hey bdog ' good luck with your new saw ! let us know how it works out for you -ddale


----------



## spike60 (Jan 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but it is the lighter 560xp that really is the replacement for the 262xp.....:biggrin:




I wonder what would happen if we blindfolded you, and did a little test. There would be 5 each of the 560 and 562, and you would have to identify them all correctly by picking them up and feeling their weight. 

If you failed to properly identify all 10 saws, you would have to forfeit your entire saw collection. Wanna give that a try? :msp_tongue:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I wonder what would happen if we blindfolded you, and did a little test. There would be 5 each of the 560 and 562, and you would have to identify them all correctly by picking them up and feeling their weight.
> 
> If you failed to properly identify all 10 saws, you would have to forfeit your entire saw collection. Wanna give that a try? :msp_tongue:



 Mix in some xpgs, different fluid levels and different bars as well - as I would have no idea anyway, from just picking them up!


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 12, 2012)

8433 jeff said:


> Thinking of running it without the clutch cover?



No I'm not ,but most of the weights posted by the manufacture are with out the clutch cover.So your problem is with them not with me.


----------



## mweba (Jan 12, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> No I'm not ,but most of the weights posted by the manufacture are with out the clutch cover.So your problem is with them not with me.



Jeff does have problems:help:


----------



## mweba (Jan 12, 2012)

The cheap azz husky filter is ready to go


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> hoping to make a video of both sometime, but I wanted the 562 broke in first, think it is there. I have not been running the 357xpg much lately- playin with the new girl  Scott just did a mild port on that 357 at my request.
> 
> I will try for a video this weekend.





That would be a video I would like to see!!!!!!


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 12, 2012)

After reading this whole thread... 
I want one, pretty bad.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> Jeff does have problems:help:



Not as many as Husky owners, evidently.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> No I'm not ,but most of the weights posted by the manufacture are with out the clutch cover.So your problem is with them not with me.



I have never seen an * with "Power heads weighed without clutch cover". Sans bar, chain, and fluids, yes. Covers, no. 
Why anybody cares about it, I haven't the foggiest idea.
With the way Huskys plastics fade and the way the paint flecks off said covers, its not hard to believe some of you don't seem to care much for fit and finish. Or the fact the toy dept. at Ertl came up with the color scheme.
So you are quite correct when you say my problem is with the manufacturer of this saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> No I'm not ,but most of the weights posted by the manufacture are with out the clutch cover.So your problem is with them not with me.



Where did you get that idea? :msp_confused:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> After reading this whole thread...
> I want one, pretty bad.



ya should


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

OK, enough already - look how well the paint held up on this husky- five years and NO FADING !


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 12, 2012)

Hurry up and get that thing back to Jake or
he won't get anything done today!


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> ya should



Worth selling my 262 for?


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Where did you get that idea? :msp_confused:



Get your scales out and check it out yourself.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Worth selling my 262 for?



well, maybe, but mine has personal value, AND i tend to horde saw related items


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hurry up and get that thing back to Jake or
> he won't get anything done today!



BEAUTIFUL :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Then it would seem that the scales in the earlier pics are dead on. At any rate, Im sure the 562XP is a great runner. The 555 sure is.



We still have no idea how consistant it is.....:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> Get your scales out and check it out yourself.



I have never weighted a saw, and isn't starting now!

Also you did an excellent job, taking the trouble to use a certified scale! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Then it would seem that the scales in the earlier pics are dead on. At any rate, Im sure the 562XP is a great runner. The 555 sure is.





SawTroll said:


> We still have no idea how consistant it is.....:msp_wink:



What are you in doubt about now, the 555, the 562XP, or are you still banging on the dead fish scale, which when used in comparision to weigh saws, hung the same way, in similar temps, during the same moon phase, blah, blah, blah, seemed to indicate what the company propaganda both companies spew. Stop belittling the OP's work already, or provide some yourself.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> What are you in doubt about now, the 555, the 562XP, or are you still banging on the dead fish scale, which when used in comparision to weigh saws, hung the same way, in similar temps, during the same moon phase, blah, blah, blah, seemed to indicate what the company propaganda both companies spew. Stop belittling the OP's work already, or provide some yourself.



It obviously is far from the worst scale that has been used for the purpose - and I didn't mean to "belittle" his work at all. I have even seem cheap bathroom type scales used in the past!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

:sword:


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 13, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It obviously is far from the worst scale that has been used for the purpose - and I didn't mean to "belittle" his work at all. I have even seem cheap bathroom type scales used in the past!



Do I qualify for an unreliable scale? lol










24" Sugi and topped off fuel, oil and some pine sludge behind the clutch cover.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 13, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> 24" Sugi


Dose it have a small mount or large?


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 13, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Do I qualify for an unreliable scale? lol
> 
> 
> 24" Sugi and topped off fuel, oil and some pine sludge behind the clutch cover.



well, thoughts ??


----------



## wyk (Jan 13, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> I have never seen an * with "Power heads weighed without clutch cover". Sans bar, chain, and fluids, yes. Covers, no.
> Why anybody cares about it, I haven't the foggiest idea.
> With the way Huskys plastics fade and the way the paint flecks off said covers, its not hard to believe some of you don't seem to care much for fit and finish. Or the fact the toy dept. at Ertl came up with the color scheme.
> So you are quite correct when you say my problem is with the manufacturer of this saw.



Yeah, coz like, I've never had paint chips or fade on any of my Stihls..derrrr.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

wyk said:


> Yeah, coz like, I've never had paint chips or fade on any of my Stihls..derrrr.



LOL - the white paint* flakes* off those cases (looks much worse than paint that is wearing off) - and the white plastic soon looks very bad - hardly the right the right saws to state is better in that regard! oke:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 13, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Do I qualify for an unreliable scale? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know about your scale, but I like your tool boxes, and I see that harbor frieght sawsall under your box, you should at least cover that thing up. LOL


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

wyk said:


> Yeah, coz like, I've never had paint chips or fade on any of my Stihls..derrrr.





SawTroll said:


> LOL - the white paint* flakes* off those cases (looks much worse than paint that is wearing off) - and the white plastic soon looks very bad - hardly the right the right saws to state is better in that regard! oke:



Geez, that one one looks terrible wyk, send it here for refurbishment.
I never said Stihl was any better, ST. But saws that work look like they work. 
And don't look like transformers that came in a happy meal.


----------



## cheeves (Jan 13, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> well, maybe, but mine has personal value, AND i tend to horde saw related items



I'd never sell, trade, or whatever my 262. I don't care how good this new 562 is. It's a copy anyway and overpriced for sure. I'd like to have one though! :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

cheeves said:


> I'd never sell, trade, or whatever my 262. I don't care how good this new 562 is. It's a copy anyway and overpriced for sure. I'd like to have one though! :smile2:



Right, a 262xp is a keeper! :smile2:


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 13, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Geez, that one one looks terrible wyk, send it here for refurbishment.
> I never said Stihl was any better, ST. But saws that work look like they work.
> And don't look like transformers that came in a happy meal.



whoooh there cowboy, slam Husky all you want but don't go trash talkin' no Transformers or Happy Meals for that matter!!! I'd hate to read about some guy gettin' a beatdown from a redheaded clown with a yellow Camaro!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Jan 13, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> whoooh there cowboy, slam Husky all you want but don't go trash talkin' no Transformers or Happy Meals for that matter!!! I'd hate to read about some guy gettin' a beatdown from a redheaded clown with a yellow Camaro!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Lolol


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Geez, that one one looks terrible wyk, send it here for refurbishment.
> I never said Stihl was any better, ST. But saws that work look like they work.
> And don't look like transformers that came in a happy meal.



Yep, but saws dont have to bounce around in pick-up beds -mine are riding on carpets, inside the car! :smile2:


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 13, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but saws dont have to bounce around in pick-up beds -mine are riding on carpets, inside the car! :smile2:



magic, flying carpets


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 13, 2012)

PS evidently the saw made itself a user ID and is viewing the thread so say only nice things...


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 13, 2012)

cheeves said:


> I'd never sell, trade, or whatever my 262. I don't care how good this new 562 is. It's a copy anyway and overpriced for sure. I'd like to have one though! :smile2:





SawTroll said:


> Right, a 262xp is a keeper! :smile2:



Phew... 
Good cause I don't need a $700+ back-up saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> magic, flying carpets



More like dirty, oily ones - but the oil is mostly Veg-Oil :smile2:


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 13, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> I dont know about your scale, but I like your tool boxes, and I see that harbor frieght sawsall under your box, you should at least cover that thing up. LOL



Yeah there is a reason I just toss that on the floor and kick it under the toolbox most of the time. Despite being a 15 dollar POS, its gotten the job done for me every time Ive needed so I cant ask much more. 

As for the saw, yes the Sugi 24 comes in a large mount and they have a part number specific for husky so there is no need to use the stud spacers. I also bought a Sugi 18" bar but that was the universal large mount style that I will need to use the spacers with. I have not cut with either of the lightweight bars as of yet. I dont know which of the bars I will favor until I use each so only time will tell on that one. I think the 18" will do the majority of my firewood cutting and I will save the 24 for special occasions.  I have never owned a lighweight bar until the Sugis arrived but after reading up on the differences between the Techlite and the Sugi, I chose this route primarily because of the cost savings. One thing to point out was that the 24" did not come in an .058. I believe the 18" did but I wanted to keep sizes the same between the two aftermarket bars so I went .050 for both. Also the customer service over at HEV.com was top notch and Debbie was extremely helpful. First thing I noticed was that when I picked the saw up the balance was the same as with the 20" bar. I didn't weigh the two bars off the saw but im sure thats been beat to death elsewhere on here. Def does not feel like there is a 24" bar on there when handling and its going to have to take a little getting used to. After taking this pic, I weighed my dads 359 with the 20" and it was almost a full pound heavier.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 13, 2012)

I gotta say, love it or hate it. It's the most bad azz looking saw that I've ever seen.
If you think it looks like a toy, just look at most of the hot-wheels inspired cars that everyone drives now.
Sometimes change is good.


----------



## mweba (Jan 13, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but saws dont have to bounce around in pick-up beds -mine are riding on carpets, inside the car! :smile2:



Subaru wrxxp?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

mweba said:


> Subaru wrxxp?



Too small, just an ol' Volvo 940 Turbo - with just carpets behind the front seats, and a suitable "dump" where the back seats might have been, that keeps some saws pretty steady!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 13, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Yeah there is a reason I just toss that on the floor and kick it under the toolbox most of the time. Despite being a 15 dollar POS, its gotten the job done for me every time Ive needed so I cant ask much more.
> 
> Ya I have one hiding some where to, as for the sugis I have some and they are great bars, but light they are not, I ??? if they are any lighter than a oregon power match


----------



## wyk (Jan 13, 2012)

A 28" Sugi Hara weighs the same as a 24" power match. They just aren't as light as some of the other offerings, but then again, they cost half or less than the LW powermatch's and the Stihl Lite's.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 13, 2012)

wyk said:


> A 28" Sugi Hara weighs the same as a 24" power match. They just aren't as light as some of the other offerings, but then again, they cost half or less than the powermatch's and the Stihl Lite's.



Don't forget what they are and what they came from. They're basically a tsumura solid bar (which are high quality but heavy), with some ovals cut out of it, just enough so that the strength isn't too far compromised. 

No fancy plugs and inserts and aluminum etc


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 13, 2012)

never saw one that wasnt plugged with plastic


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> magic, flying carpets



But what do they weigh, and that's not really a true plush cut.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2012)

wyk said:


> A 28" Sugi Hara weighs the same as a 24" power match. They just aren't as light as some of the other offerings, but then again, they cost half or less than the LW powermatch's and the Stihl Lite's.



Maybe, but this really is about a small mount 20" SugiHara vs a large mount 20" Techlite - I'd like to see some facts about that!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 14, 2012)

wow this thread is realy heavy:msp_scared:


----------



## TK (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you guys ok with it being called a 562xp? I mean, you've complained about everything else EXCEPT how it performs. 

It's like making fun of an ugly Irishman to his face before he knocks you back a few centuries. There ain't a saw out there that holds up under hard work. They all fade, chip, and look like crap after theyve been used. But when the engine is running it does the talking. Shut up and listen to what matters for once. 

Boohoo it's faded. Lol


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2012)

TK said:


> Are you guys ok with it being called a 562xp? I mean, you've complained about everything else EXCEPT how it performs.
> 
> It's like making fun of an ugly Irishman to his face before he knocks you back a few centuries. There ain't a saw out there that holds up under hard work. They all fade, chip, and look like crap after theyve been used. But when the engine is running it does the talking. Shut up and listen to what matters for once.
> 
> Boohoo it's faded. Lol



Yep, who really cares, when the performance is Stellar? :msp_smile:

If anyone thinks this is just another 60cc saw, they really have to run one!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 14, 2012)

60cc saws are pretty much in no man's land as far as cc's are concerned. I'm a lot bigger fan of a 50 and 70cc combination. I've owned a few 361's and a couple 262's, but they didn't do much for me.


----------



## wyk (Jan 14, 2012)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 14, 2012)

Wyk,

That is a disgusting bit of temptation. STOP!!:msp_scared:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 14, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> wow this thread is realy heavy:msp_scared:



It's just that darn fish scale


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 14, 2012)

Being a fish scale it prolly made the saw 6 inches longer than it actually is too...


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 14, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Being a fish scale it prolly made the saw 6 inches longer than it actually is too...



everything gets better with the re...ahhh weighing:wink2:


----------



## mweba (Jan 14, 2012)

Husqvarna prime


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 14, 2012)

mweba said:


> Husqvarna prime




"I'm directly below... Enemy Scrotum!"


----------



## mweba (Jan 14, 2012)

20" in maple. Saw pulls a consistent 10100 after three tanks. Will have some video tomorrow comparing the tri5 to this saw. Both with MM. All in all very happy so far.....I may keep this one

[video=youtube_share;23GXb5MymEo]http://youtu.be/23GXb5MymEo[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 14, 2012)

mweba said:


> 20" in maple. Saw pulls a consistent 10100 after three tanks. Will have some video tomorrow comparing the tri5 to this saw. Both with MM. All in all very happy so far.....I may keep this one
> 
> [video=youtube_share;23GXb5MymEo]http://youtu.be/23GXb5MymEo[/video]



Nobody cares how it cuts Mitch. We just want to know what kind of old scale you have and how inaccurate it is!


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I got mine today, with 18" bar


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 14, 2012)

mweba said:


> 20" in maple. Saw pulls a consistent 10100 after three tanks. Will have some video tomorrow comparing the tri5 to this saw. Both with MM. All in all very happy so far.....I may keep this one
> 
> Thanks for the video. Chainsawnut460 and made one today and I just wasted about an hour trying to get the video into a format AS will accept. GGRRRR
> 
> nice to see the saw without a scale !


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 14, 2012)

That 562xp you have TommySaw look's great with the 68dl bar!

I bet those Total Pro bars would look great with your saw.



.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 14, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> That 562xp you have TommySaw look's great with the 68dl bar!
> 
> I bet those Total Pro bars would look great with your saw.
> 
> .



yup, I'm gonna put one on it and take some glamour shots:camera: I also have a techlite bar coming for it as well


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 14, 2012)

Hoping to give those Techlite bars a try soon too!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Wyk,
> 
> That is a disgusting bit of temptation. STOP!!:msp_scared:
> 
> ...



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wyk (Jan 14, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Geez, that one one looks terrible wyk, send it here for refurbishment.
> I never said Stihl was any better, ST. But saws that work look like they work.
> And don't look like transformers that came in a happy meal.



That saw is slowly dying a thousand deaths working away on a landing somewhere in Oregon... I do miss it on occasion.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 15, 2012)

anyone have a pic of the outer dawg for these? I found it in the IPL and put one on order but would like to know how it looks and works for that matter.


----------



## mweba (Jan 15, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> anyone have a pic of the outer dawg for these? I found it in the IPL and put one on order but would like to know how it looks and works for that matter.



This one is for the 555. The 562 version is just taller to fit the larger clutch cover. You have to drill holes to mount it. Did you get a price? This one cost me 26 buck!


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> This one is for the 555. The 562 version is just taller to fit the larger clutch cover. You have to drill holes to mount it. Did you get a price? This one cost me 26 buck!



$16 bucks for the dawg but the holes are already there on my clutch cover.


----------



## mweba (Jan 15, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> $16 bucks for the dawg but the holes are already there on my clutch cover.



Good deal. Have to drill the holes on the 555


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Mitch how do you like the 555 compared to the 562? Is there really that much power difference?


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 15, 2012)

Would def like to see a 562 with the outer spikes. might have to make a detour on the way home from work tomorrow and see if I can order one up.


----------



## mweba (Jan 15, 2012)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Hey Mitch how do you like the 555 compared to the 562? Is there really that much power difference?



Just got home so haven't timed them yet. Both have MM. Very easy to make a 555 into a 562 though:yoyo:

[video=youtube_share;UBkRB0Vbg5Y]http://youtu.be/UBkRB0Vbg5Y[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 15, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Would def like to see a 562 with the outer spikes. might have to make a detour on the way home from work tomorrow and see if I can order one up.



They are in the IPL, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## wyk (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, you have a chainsaw squire.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 15, 2012)

*vid*

346xp and 2153, both ported by treemonkey, and the 562xp out of the box chains

[video]http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s362/WIchainsaw/?action=view&current=101_0101mpg.mp4[/video]


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Jan 15, 2012)

I had 13 for the 562 and 15 for the 555? What do you have to do to turn it into a 562?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am curious to know what is the deal between the two as well. I plan on buying one, and dont want to pay that extra money for the silver case (even though it is pretty). Is it the stuffers, or something even more simple. Gosh only knows, I still cant get over the fact that the difference between the 365 and 372 are the port covers.


----------



## mweba (Jan 15, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I am curious to know what is the deal between the two as well. I plan on buying one, and dont want to pay that extra money for the silver case (even though it is pretty). Is it the stuffers, or something even more simple. Gosh only knows, I still cant get over the fact that the difference between the 365 and 372 are the port covers.



You're onto something. Stuffers....ignition software and drum roll.....


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 15, 2012)

*video*

346xp and 2153 ported by treemonkey, 562xp and 372xp, both stock

[video]http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s362/WIchainsaw/?action=view&current=101_0103.mp4[/video]


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 16, 2012)

mweba said:


> You're onto something. Stuffers....ignition software and drum roll.....



Need some Revboost all up in there too...


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 16, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Need some Revboost all up in there too...



more restrictor plates?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> more restrictor plates?



More cow bell . . .


----------



## mweba (Jan 16, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Need some Revboost all up in there too...



That is suppose to be part of the software


----------



## mweba (Jan 16, 2012)

Philbert said:


> More cow bell . . .



Lol


The casting and part numbers on the cylinder are the same. The trans caps a visibly larger.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 16, 2012)

wyk said:


> Wow, you have a chainsaw squire.



.......And you just got Repped!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2012)

mweba said:


> That is suppose to be part of the software



Yes, supposed to be - but do we really know for sure? :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Jan 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, supposed to be - but do we really know for sure? :msp_wink:



I may have to bite the 325$ bullet and order the diagnostic tool:msp_scared:


----------



## weimedog (Jan 16, 2012)

mweba said:


> Just got home so haven't timed them yet. Both have MM. Very easy to make a 555 into a 562 though:yoyo:




What is the difference in the motors? They look to have the same bore & stroke...


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Mitch after running the 555 how do you like the 365 XTORQ? I havnt been able to try the new 365 yet but I do know the 365 feels quite a bit heavier. I really like them both but the 555 feels better.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 16, 2012)

:msp_scared:

[video=youtube_share;lPm1UB90AY4]http://youtu.be/lPm1UB90AY4[/video]


----------



## mweba (Jan 16, 2012)

weimedog said:


> What is the difference in the motors? They look to have the same bore & stroke...



Transfer caps are the only engine difference. 562 is deeper with a larger passage


----------



## mweba (Jan 16, 2012)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Hey Mitch after running the 555 how do you like the 365 XTORQ? I havnt been able to try the new 365 yet but I do know the 365 feels quite a bit heavier. I really like them both but the 555 feels better.



Don't even have a tank of experience with the 365xt. It can be made into a 372 in twenty minutes so....

I have over a hundred tanks on the 372xt though. It is heavier. Depends what your needs are.


----------



## mweba (Jan 16, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> :msp_scared:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;lPm1UB90AY4]http://youtu.be/lPm1UB90AY4[/video]



Lost me there my friend


----------



## sunfish (Jan 16, 2012)

mweba said:


> Lost me there my friend



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 16, 2012)

The only logical reason I can see for transfer covers that are deeper and have more volume would be that the width of the transfer port is greater than on the 555.


----------



## almondgt (Jan 16, 2012)

mweba said:


> Lost me there my friend



It appears the videographer (FlyLow )is looking for someone to acknowledge his presence. Jumps in the middle of a great 562xp thread to show us his filming skills. I say lighten up dude, and that goes for your video too!


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 16, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> The only logical reason I can see for transfer covers that are deeper and have more volume would be that the width of the transfer port is greater than on the 555.



A reply to my own post, shows you how weird AS makes you. I got to thinking and maybe the bloody marketing clowns decided to de-tune the jug and crimp the flow to the transfers. Someone needs to confirm the transfer widths on these jugs.

I wonder how much the transfer covers cost? If they are too expensive, it wouldn't take much to grind out the inside of the covers.


----------



## young (Jan 16, 2012)

as far as the ipl is concerned, you cant buy just the transfer covers. also goes for 365/372xt

i wonder if this applies to 570 and 576 in terms of transfer covers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2012)

young said:


> as far as the ipl is concerned, you cant buy just the transfer covers. also goes for 365/372xt
> 
> ......



Not hard to understand why they won't sell them seperately!


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, if the smaller transfer covers are for de-tuning, all we have to do is find out how much deeper the 562 covers are. It may only be a millimeter or two. Pictures of the inside of both covers would help.

When I modded the transfer covers on my 450, I ended up grinding the entire back out of them and building them up with fibre glass and GB Weld. It didn't cost much, but did take some time.

It would be informative if someone with both the 555 and 562 swapped the 562 covers on a 555 jug to see what the difference is in power. Without the crankstuffers the powerband won't be pushed up as high, but it probably will hold its rpm in the cut better. Heck, it might even make it a better firewood saw.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 17, 2012)

young said:


> as far as the ipl is concerned, you cant buy just the transfer covers. also goes for 365/372xt
> 
> i wonder if this applies to 570 and 576 in terms of transfer covers.



HMMMMMM, looking in my crystal ball I can foresee me spending some time on a CNC mill, what was the price of the 555 again?
Anybody care to ship me a cover so I can digitize it?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 17, 2012)

Crikey, what a brilliant marketing idea! Imagine someone cranking out 562 transfer covers for public consumption - they would make a killing.


----------



## young (Jan 17, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> Well, if the smaller transfer covers are for de-tuning, all we have to do is find out how much deeper the 562 covers are. It may only be a millimeter or two. Pictures of the inside of both covers would help.
> 
> When I modded the transfer covers on my 450, I ended up grinding the entire back out of them and building them up with fibre glass and GB Weld. It didn't cost much, but did take some time.
> 
> It would be informative if someone with both the 555 and 562 swapped the 562 covers on a 555 jug to see what the difference is in power. Without the crankstuffers the powerband won't be pushed up as high, but it probably will hold its rpm in the cut better. Heck, it might even make it a better firewood saw.



its like pulling teeth to get real good picture of transfer covers to do a definitive comparison. also goes for the 365/372xt.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 17, 2012)

It isn't that hard to modify the covers in any case. All you have to do is measure the cross-section of the transfer port and then work you way back down the tunnel, gradually enlarging the cross-section as it moves down. In fact, I bet the cover is only crimped near the top as the bottom would be the same size for the 555/562.


----------



## wyk (Jan 17, 2012)

Is this another one of your $25 per cubic centimeter saws?



FlyLow said:


> :msp_scared:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;lPm1UB90AY4]http://youtu.be/lPm1UB90AY4[/video]


----------



## mweba (Jan 17, 2012)

@Terry
Unfortunately, there are several 562 threads in action and the information is getting spread out at random.

I'm quoting myself here from another thread to get this all together.

"I've had some time to study these saws in the last couple days. Yesterday a couple of us got together to run my old 555 against the 562 in some hard wood. Got some video and noted some differences. 

Include but not limited to....
Rear antivibe has a nylon limiting strap
top cover obviously has more clearance for the larger filter (both are interchangeable between saws)
562 clutch cover is "taller" to accomodate the large mount bar
Cylinder casting and part number are the same but the transfer caps on the 562 cylinder are visibly deeper
562 has crank stuffer
Ignition part number is different but I have my suspicions the the flashed software is the only difference....(hopefully the diagnostics tool is capable of flashing)

The 562 holds near 1k more rpm in the cut with similar pressure applied.

This may or may not be everything but a good start."

Also, yes it is marketing. The only difference in the 365-372 is a restrictor plate in the cap


----------



## bigredd (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone see the Ebay listing for a modded 562xp for $1299? This fellow is obviously proud of his work and believes the price is justified by overwhelming buyers with photos. He also has a 346xp for $1000. Good luck with that one.

New Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 562XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw | eBay

Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 346XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw non X Torq NO EPA | eBay


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> 562 has crank stuffer



Mitch,

What's a 'crank stuffer'?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## weimedog (Jan 17, 2012)

bigredd said:


> Anyone see the Ebay listing for a modded 562xp for $1299? This fellow is obviously proud of his work and believes the price is justified by overwhelming buyers with photos. He also has a 346xp for $1000. Good luck with that one.
> 
> New Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 562XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw | eBay
> 
> Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 346XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw non X Torq NO EPA | eBay




Maybe this guy has cracked the code and figured how to radically improve the strato saws and keep them reliable! Maybe someone should send their $1200 "RD" dollars and find out! (Can't resist being really bad )...wouldn't be the first time! ( Just kidding to those who might be offended..:msp_smile: ) Should invite this guy to a build off against our finest and smartest builders...or..is he already here?

Have to say, the 562 is a really nice saw stock at $700 bucks with a warrantee...why spend over a $1200 on a gamble with someone you don't know?


----------



## mweba (Jan 17, 2012)

Doesn't look like I will get any run time today either


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> @Terry
> Unfortunately, there are several 562 threads in action and the information is getting spread out at random.
> 
> I'm quoting myself here from another thread to get this all together.
> ...



Imo, the price difference is just too small to bother with converting a 555! :msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> Doesn't look like I will get any run time today either



Wow!! Glad I didn't go south this week!! Pretty nice here.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 17, 2012)

Rainy day and this is my Saturday...(u believe this! pouring rain after a week of 0 degree temps? And virtually NO snow in CNY? In January? Something is amiss in the universe!)






View attachment 218053


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2012)

weimedog said:


> Rainy day and this is my Saturday...(u believe this! pouring rain after a week of 0 degree temps? And virtually NO snow in CNY? In January? Something is amiss in the universe!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was about the same here on Sunday - again not normal in January!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> Doesn't look like I will get any run time today either



Why not, thats my favorite time to cut , when its snowing and cold


----------



## sunfish (Jan 17, 2012)

This time (afternoon) yesterday it was 65f here.

Today, same time it's 29f...


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 17, 2012)

sunfish said:


> This time (afternoon) yesterday it was 65f here.
> 
> Today, same time it's 29f...



Same here, and I have the head cold from Hell to go with it!

Again, what is the price, US, for a 555?


----------



## mweba (Jan 17, 2012)

sawinredneck said:


> Same here, and I have the head cold from Hell to go with it!
> 
> Again, what is the price, US, for a 555?



Sixish


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you! So not much room for mods, hmmmmmm.


----------



## mweba (Jan 17, 2012)

sawinredneck said:


> Thank you! So not much room for mods, hmmmmmm.



Not really but if one was to have 562 caps and a diagnostics tool to flash the ignition.....possibly gaining up to .25 hp or more in twenty minutes work?


----------



## wyk (Jan 17, 2012)

sunfish said:


> This time (afternoon) yesterday it was 65f here.
> 
> Today, same time it's 29f...



Not too cold here, but my heat just went out. I am trying to figure out what's wrong with it right now. Until then, it is 54* and falling in this house.


----------



## Husqvarna Tech (Jan 17, 2012)

Motor differences are similar to the late 357 xp vs the 359.
Crank stuffers, transfer port shape/size, larger Air filter, carb adjustment, timing step curve.
other differences as stated earlier. Clutch cover SM/LM, Cyl cover, A/F, top handle and hand guard.
Also Husqvarna does not sell the transfer port covers for any of their saws nore do I see them doing it.
so with that being said the best way to get them will be from trashed 562 cylinders in the future, but with 
out the crank stuffers, performance will be hindered... But you can buy stuffers !

Pictures of covers below... for some reason they are a link. sorry not sure why
View attachment 218070
View attachment 218071


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 17, 2012)

Words from husqvarna ... 562xp does not have revboost....


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 17, 2012)

Here I was all excited about rev boost, oh well, I spose I have to put my hopes in for the 543xp:msp_thumbup:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 17, 2012)

Rev boost or not, there is no doubt that the 562xp flat out kicks [email protected]% and is very smooth


----------



## deye223 (Jan 17, 2012)

weimedog said:


> Maybe this guy has cracked the code and figured how to radically improve the strato saws and keep them reliable! Maybe someone should send their $1200 "RD" dollars and find out! (Can't resist being really bad )...wouldn't be the first time! ( Just kidding to those who might be offended..:msp_smile: ) Should invite this guy to a build off against our finest and smartest builders...or..is he already here?
> 
> Have to say, the 562 is a really nice saw stock at $700 bucks with a warrantee...why spend over a $1200 on a gamble with someone you don't know?



it's still a lot cheaper than you can buy a new one for in this country . about $1450US here


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 17, 2012)

deye223 said:


> it's still a lot cheaper than you can buy a new one for in this country . about $1450US here



well that makes me feel REALLY good about my cost


----------



## weimedog (Jan 17, 2012)

deye223 said:


> it's still a lot cheaper than you can buy a new one for in this country . about $1450US here



But you have Vegemite and we don't


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 17, 2012)

All that time, money, effort, promotion and they had to dump the Rev-boost. That sucks.

Any word if it is just U.S. on account of the Ecofascists, or was it dumped on the euro saws as well?

On the bright side, I don't see Rev-boost dying completely. Maybe there will be a 562XP plus or some such when they get the rest of the bugs out. Just too much $$$ invested to let it die.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 17, 2012)

I looked at the pictures of the two transfer covers and bugger if I can see any difference on the outside dimensions. The numbers are different, but the size and shape looks the same (on the outside).

I'm wondering what the insides look like. Perhaps the 555 has a smaller inside channel.


----------



## deye223 (Jan 17, 2012)

weimedog said:


> But you have Vegemite and we don't



its owned by a us company and the bastards are gunna change it , was on the news


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 17, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> Words from husqvarna ... 562xp does not have revboost....



not doubting you or your source, just curious if you or anyone else running this saw notice how it screams to WOT, then seems to act like it is hit the limit on the coil and backs down? 

I just keep cutting with it, checking in here to find out specifics about my saw


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 17, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> Words from husqvarna ... 562xp does not have revboost....



Curiously, it says right on Husqvarna's website that the 562 has the Revboost feature...

HUSQVARNA 562 XP® - Chainsaws


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Curiously, it says right on Husqvarna's website that the 562 has the Revboost feature...
> 
> HUSQVARNA 562 XP® - Chainsaws



Surely, I believe it still has, until the opposite is proven - lots of rumors about that saw.....:frown:


----------



## mweba (Jan 18, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> I looked at the pictures of the two transfer covers and bugger if I can see any difference on the outside dimensions. The numbers are different, but the size and shape looks the same (on the outside).
> 
> I'm wondering what the insides look like. Perhaps the 555 has a smaller inside channel.



They are visibly very different. Hard to see in a photo though. The curve is deeper on the 562.


----------



## mweba (Jan 18, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Curiously, it says right on Husqvarna's website that the 562 has the Revboost feature...
> 
> HUSQVARNA 562 XP® - Chainsaws



Sure does, not that means anything at this rate LOL

Comparing it to the triple 5, the revs are much higher and quicker....really all I can say on the subject.



Also would like to see a strict definition of "Rev Boost". Has to be a technical repair guide for it....right?


----------



## weimedog (Jan 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> They are visibly very different. Hard to see in a photo though. The curve is deeper on the 562.



Bet I could replicate one on a little desk top CNC Mill...thinking about retro-ing back to a former self anyway, that would be a start!


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Surely, I believe it still has, until the opposite is proven - lots of rumors about that saw.....:frown:



Sawtroll, I have ran two new ones out of the box, both revout to a set rpm and stay there. I just emailed the head of husqvarna about the issue


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Sure does, not that means anything at this rate LOL
> 
> Comparing it to the triple 5, the revs are much higher and quicker....really all I can say on the subject.
> 
> ...



I'll bet I could get some technical info on it from the shop. 

They're definitely going to have to change the website if they really did do away with the feature. That's a huge change
and a mega selling point for a new model, especially a professional model.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 18, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> Sawtroll, I have ran two new ones out of the box, both revout to a set rpm and stay there. I just emailed the head of husqvarna about the issue



please share the response you get !

thanks!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 18, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'll bet I could get some technical info on it from the shop.
> 
> They're definitely going to have to change the website if they really did do away with the feature. That's a huge change
> and a mega selling point for a new model, especially a professional model.



Jacob, you ever get see or hear about stihl 'upgrading' the ms362? A letter was supposedly sent out to dealers that once old stock was gone, the new (er) ms362 would have an 'upgrade'.

just curious- the letter was read to me a while back, I cannot prove it exists, but the party had nothing to gain sharing it with me.


----------



## Husqvarna Tech (Jan 19, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> I looked at the pictures of the two transfer covers and bugger if I can see any difference on the outside dimensions. The numbers are different, but the size and shape looks the same (on the outside).
> 
> I'm wondering what the insides look like. Perhaps the 555 has a smaller inside channel.


562 port cover is alot bigger, I will post cylinders side by side in a few


----------



## Husqvarna Tech (Jan 19, 2012)

View attachment 218463

RevBoost was a marketing term Husqvarna was using, partaining to the auto tune and digital ignition, You will see it taken off the web site soon, It is not mentioned in the paperwork that comes with the saw.

I am trying to post these pictures of the 555 and 562 side by side.
555 on the Right and 562 on the Left.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 19, 2012)

A marketing term? Seems like it was the real deal when it first came out. Now people that had one dosent seem to think it has it anymore. If that is the case then it was more than a marketing term. And priced accordingly. That being said, if it no longer has rev boost then IMO it should be priced accordingly again......


----------



## Husqvarna Tech (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/newreply.php?p=3414106&noquote=1


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Husqvarna Tech said:


> View attachment 218463
> 
> RevBoost was a marketing term Husqvarna was using, partaining to the auto tune and digital ignition, You will see it taken off the web site soon, It is not mentioned in the paperwork that comes with the saw.
> 
> ...



Nice bench, sorry about the junk thats cluttering it.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> A marketing term? Seems like it was the real deal when it first came out. Now people that had one dosent seem to think it has it anymore. If that is the case then it was more than a marketing term. And priced accordingly. That being said, if it no longer has rev boost then IMO it should be priced accordingly again......



Santa will bring you what he forgot to or couldn't carry for Valentines Day. I think the new price list will be in that package.


----------



## Husqvarna Tech (Jan 19, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> A marketing term? Seems like it was the real deal when it first came out. Now people that had one dosent seem to think it has it anymore. If that is the case then it was more than a marketing term. And priced accordingly. That being said, if it no longer has rev boost then IMO it should be priced accordingly again......



Please don't shoot the messanger, I will ask a question and give a few facts.

"Seems like it was the real deal when it first came out" 
So I don't follow you, what was the real deal? that has revboost?
What is Rev boost? Husqvarna must have said what exactly it was if it was so widely acepted
as "the real deal". Its really sorta like the Turbo Johnsred..... there is no turbo in it.

As far as price point the saw is in the correct range I believe.
The 357 has 3.2 hp and is 12.1 # selling at $650
The 562 has 3.5 hp and is 12.5 # selling for $699
The 372 has 4.1 hp and is 14.1 # selling for $769
funny thing is the 365 has 3.6 hp and is 14.1# not sure what it sells for.
seems fare to me... but just my $0.02


----------



## Philbert (Jan 19, 2012)

Husqvarna Tech said:


> View attachment 218463
> 
> RevBoost was a marketing term Husqvarna was using, partaining to the auto tune and digital ignition, You will see it taken off the web site soon, It is not mentioned in the paperwork that comes with the saw.
> 
> ...



Here you go:

(Philbert)


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

Husqvarna Tech said:


> View attachment 218463
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



The pic tells of some differences, thanks!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

Husqvarna Tech said:


> Please don't shoot the messanger, I will ask a question and give a few facts.
> 
> "Seems like it was the real deal when it first came out"
> So I don't follow you, what was the real deal? that has revboost?
> ...



You confuse kW with hp - what's up? :msp_confused:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 19, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> A marketing term? Seems like it was the real deal when it first came out. Now people that had one dosent seem to think it has it anymore. If that is the case then it was more than a marketing term. And priced accordingly. That being said, if it no longer has rev boost then IMO it should be priced accordingly again......



Revboost was the real deal on the first run of these saws, but they had problems with the ignition module not giving consistant results so the pulled it from the market and retro fitted the 562 with normal ignition modules. And yes, the revboost advertisement on line will go away. Too bad it didn't make it, I wonder what they need to make revboost reliable??:msp_confused:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 19, 2012)

Ohh, and I do think that the saw needs to be repriced due to the FACT the saw was Advertised with revboost and DID NOT ACTUALLY HAVE IT:help:


----------



## sunfish (Jan 19, 2012)

I could care less about the 'Rev Boost'.

I do like the saw though and will eventually get one...


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 19, 2012)

so, what I hear in my saw going WOT, then changing lower to a 4stroke is possibly the autotune letting it rev just beyond the limit on the coil, coil brings it back down? I dunno, I sure hear a change in the saw just after WOT-

maybe just autotune richening the mix? 

not that my ears are that great anymore, but it sounds WAY different than any other saw I ran, and just after WOT

just like philbert said - REV enue boost


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 19, 2012)

What amazes me is there was a video on husky's web site showing revboost and what it did and now they want to deny that the saw ever had it. This is just BS as far as I am concerned. I bought a 562 and I don't care if it has revboost or not, I did not buy it because of revboost but Husky needs to quit lying about it and let the public know why the saw was recalled and come clean. I don't know why people don't want to tell the truth and be honest any more. One of the biggest problems with this world.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 19, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> Jacob, you ever get see or hear about stihl 'upgrading' the ms362? A letter was supposedly sent out to dealers that once old stock was gone, the new (er) ms362 would have an 'upgrade'.
> 
> just curious- the letter was read to me a while back, I cannot prove it exists, but the party had nothing to gain sharing it with me.



I haven't heard anything about that and I'm privvy to all the latest technical bulletins and dealer updates. Of course we're a ways down
the food chain here and sometimes it takes a little longer for the latest info to make it down our way. We only usually see the regional 
sales rep here about twice to three times a year.


----------



## mweba (Jan 19, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> What amazes me is there was a video on husky's web site showing revboost and what it did and now they want to deny that the saw ever had it. This is just BS as far as I am concerned. I bought a 562 and I don't care if it has revboost or not, I did not buy it because of revboost but Husky needs to quit lying about it and let the public know why the saw was recalled and come clean. I don't know why people don't want to tell the truth and be honest any more. One of the biggest problems with this world.



You may want to read a couple history books, people have been dishonest for a LONG time


----------



## mweba (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine starts easy and cuts wood........ in a quick fashion.....that's all I need....no snake oil


----------



## Philbert (Jan 19, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The pic tells of some differences, thanks!




What do you see SawTroll?

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

Philbert said:


> What do you see SawTroll?
> 
> Philbert



Waay different transfer covers, and some difference in the pistons.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 19, 2012)

Modding the 555 covers won't be hard. Essentially the same thing I had to do with the 450. You just drill a hole through the back of the cover, then take a Dremel and remove the back of the cover. Take some fibre glass and lay it over the opening in the cover using some GB Weld to keep it in place. Add more fibreglass and GB Weld until it is built up. Then contour and smooth the flow on the inside of the cover.

I used a Permatex Cold Weld that sets in 8 minutes, so I was able to build up the covers and shape the inside contour in a few hours.


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Jan 19, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Waay different transfer covers, and some difference in the pistons.



I agree on the transfer ports, big diff, but i only see a slight diffrence on piston, where cpnnecting rod goes through piston.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> Modding the 555 covers won't be hard. Essentially the same thing I had to do with the 450. You just drill a hole through the back of the cover, then take a Dremel and remove the back of the cover. Take some fibre glass and lay it over the opening in the cover using some GB Weld to keep it in place. Add more fibreglass and GB Weld until it is built up. Then contour and smooth the flow on the inside of the cover.
> 
> I used a Permatex Cold Weld that sets in 8 minutes, so I was able to build up the covers and shape the inside contour in a few hours.



A lot of trouble, and fiberglass transfers? Thank you, but not an option in my book!


----------



## young (Jan 19, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Waay different transfer covers, and some difference in the pistons.



they are the same piston according to the ipls.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 19, 2012)

If I recall, the price difference was less than $100 when I bought my saw. I appreciate that some will pull these saws apart and learn, take photos, teach me the differences, but really, other than aquiring knowledge, is there any reason to bother converting a 555 to a 562.

Just curious, an honest question.

thanks!


----------



## sunfish (Jan 20, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> If I recall, the price difference was less than $100 when I bought my saw. I appreciate that some will pull these saws apart and learn, take photos, teach me the differences, but really, other than aquiring knowledge, *is there any reason to bother converting a 555 to a 562.*
> 
> Just curious, an honest question.
> 
> thanks!



The only reason I'd want to do it, is for lighter weight and small bar mount. But then we'd have a 560xp, what I wanted in the first place. I'd only do it if I could buy the 562 trans covers and looks like that's out.

I've been thinking of getting a 555, but looks like the 562 has enough more power to make it the one...


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 20, 2012)

For $100 it's not worth it to purchase a 555 and convert it. Heck, you would have to split the cases and put in crank stuffers along with re-working the transfer covers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 20, 2012)

young said:


> they are the same piston according to the ipls.


 ...but not according to the pic I commented, where both were shown? :msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 20, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> If I recall, the price difference was less than $100 when I bought my saw. I appreciate that some will pull these saws apart and learn, take photos, teach me the differences, but really, other than aquiring knowledge, is there any reason to bother converting a 555 to a 562.
> 
> Just curious, an honest question.
> 
> thanks!



Didn't I say that, a couple of days ago?


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> ...but not according to the pic I commented, where both were shown? :msp_confused:



Yet another running change. Looks like a different casting, also; one one the right has that H symbol, one on the left does not, in addition to the cut out for snap ring access.

For a hundred dollars difference, you can't change them around and come out ahead, if you leave them stock. Thats why they are priced the way they are.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 20, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Yet another running change. Looks like a different casting, also; one one the right has that H symbol, one on the left does not, in addition to the cut out for snap ring access.
> 
> For a hundred dollars difference, you can't change them around and come out ahead, if you leave them stock. Thats why they are priced the way they are.



I assume you are right on the first statement, and totally agree with the last one! :biggrin:


----------



## Husqvarna Tech (Jan 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> You confuse kW with hp - what's up? :msp_confused:[
> Your correct... Thank you
> The materials used in the two cylinder castings are different, maybe higher quality in the 562???
> and along with the pistons having differnt molds they are also different materials.
> ...


----------



## w8ye (Jan 20, 2012)

Husqvarna Tech said:


> Our ratings in the USA are in HP, sorry for the confusion
> 
> The materials used in the two cylinder castings are different, maybe higher quality in the 562???
> *and along with the pistons having differnt molds they are also different materials*.
> ...



The pistons in the 555 and 562XP have the same part # 505 21 55-02


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Didn't I say that, a couple of days ago?



yep, and one of us must say it again soon I expect


----------



## Husqvarna Tech (Jan 20, 2012)

w8ye said:


> The pistons in the 555 and 562XP have the same part # 505 21 55-02



I am only showing facts here, not looking for a debate.
Yes, the replacement piston (505 21 55-02) fits 555,560 & 562
But P/C kits clearly have a different piston casting... at least for now & I am not sure why.


----------



## w8ye (Jan 20, 2012)

I could see that in your picture


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 25, 2012)

My 20" Techlite bar came in today:msp_smile:too bad they shipped the outer dawg from SC:msp_mad:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 25, 2012)

It has happened before that the original parts are different, even though the replacements are the same part (the "best" one). IPLs are about the replacements. :msp_wink:


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 25, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It has happened before that the original parts are different, even though the replacements are the same part (the "best" one). IPLs are about the replacements. :msp_wink:



???:msp_confused:


----------



## hamish (Jan 25, 2012)

Husqvarna Tech said:


> Please don't shoot the messanger, I will ask a question and give a few facts.
> 
> "Seems like it was the real deal when it first came out"
> So I don't follow you, what was the real deal? that has revboost?
> ...



Was that question or a few of your facts with respect to Jonsered's Turbo?? The turbo ala J-red was also known as air-injection in Husqvarna land.............


----------



## hamish (Jan 25, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> ???:msp_confused:




Very recent example the 435 and 440, different hp specs, cc's you name it along with differnt part numbers, now they are one in the same. Smae piston, same cylinder, same part number, and same price.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 25, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> My 20" Techlite bar came in today:msp_smile:too bad they shipped the outer dawg from SC:msp_mad:



Ahh yeah, your gonna like that tommy. I like mine a lot. Looks really sharp man.


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 25, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> My 20" Techlite bar came in today:msp_smile:too bad they shipped the outer dawg from SC:msp_mad:




Yeah im still waiting on my outer dawg to come in too. Still have yet to see a pic of the 562 with it in place. 
I might smile at mine for 5 minutes and then take it off just so I can match up the mounting holes and fab up a gnarly custom set.


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Mitch( Mweba) of all the saws you have ran over the years how do you think the 555 stacks up for an out of the box pro quality 60 cc saw?


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 25, 2012)

Tommy, let us know how that outer dog works out. The stock one leaves me chasing around white pine daily

pic, also of course-


----------



## TK (Jan 26, 2012)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Hey Mitch of all the saws you have ran over the years how do you think the 555 stacks up for an out of the box pro quality 60 cc saw?



It _is _an out of the box pro quality 60cc saw. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## TK (Jan 26, 2012)

And if you're willing to wait for bigger spikes as the kit is on backorder at the moment - the wrap spike kit (both inner and outer with hardware) is a mere couple bucks more than buying just the standard outer. Money more wisely spent IMO.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> If I recall, the price difference was less than $100 when I bought my saw. I appreciate that some will pull these saws apart and learn, take photos, teach me the differences, but really, other than aquiring knowledge, is there any reason to bother converting a 555 to a 562.
> 
> Just curious, an honest question.
> 
> thanks!





SawTroll said:


> Didn't I say that, a couple of days ago?





lmbrman said:


> yep, and one of us must say it again soon I expect



Yep, and even if it was said a hundred times, the question surely would turn up again......:biggrin:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yep, and even if it was said a hundred times, the question surely would turn up again......:biggrin:



no wonder ya have so many posts Niko- not easy keepin al the folks in line:msp_wink:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 26, 2012)

TK said:


> And if you're willing to wait for bigger spikes as the kit is on backorder at the moment - the wrap spike kit (both inner and outer with hardware) is a mere couple bucks more than buying just the standard outer. Money more wisely spent IMO.



good to know that TK! I was never a huge fan of big dawgs, but for dropping white pine like I am working in right now, the stock dog is frustrating, I cannot hold the tree at all


----------



## mweba (Jan 26, 2012)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Hey Mitch( Mweba) of all the saws you have ran over the years how do you think the 555 stacks up for an out of the box pro quality 60 cc saw?



Dollar for dollar, it is tops. Best power band and the smoothest handling. With the exception of a anti vibe limiting strap and maybe a small thing or two that slips my mind, the build quality is identical to the 562. That being said, the 562 is better due to more power. I have not run the ms362 so I can't honestly comment on that price range.

I would probably buy the triple five and give it a work over if to do it all over again. I like the small mount.


----------



## leed3349 (Jan 26, 2012)

well i was at my husky dealer and he sold 3 562 last week and all 3 back this week with the same problem oil leaking under the muffler from the case it looks like the gasket is to small has any one seen this problem thanks lee


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> good to know that TK! I was never a huge fan of big dawgs, but for dropping white pine like I am working in right now, the stock dog is frustrating, I cannot hold the tree at all



The dawg and spark screen were removed from my 560 in the shop - I mostly have no use for either, but keep them just in case! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Jan 26, 2012)

leed3349 said:


> well i was at my husky dealer and he sold 3 562 last week and all 3 back this week with the same problem oil leaking under the muffler from the case it looks like the gasket is to small has any one seen this problem thanks lee



No problems with the ones I've sold.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

TK said:


> No problems with the ones I've sold.



Not with my 560xpg either.


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 26, 2012)

leed3349 said:


> well i was at my husky dealer and he sold 3 562 last week and all 3 back this week with the same problem oil leaking under the muffler from the case it looks like the gasket is to small has any one seen this problem thanks lee



Had the same problem with mine,tried to tighten the screw up but it was stripped,put in a longer screw and that took care of the leak.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> Dollar for dollar, it is tops. Best power band and the smoothest handling. With the exception of a anti vibe limiting strap and maybe a small thing or two that slips my mind, the build quality is identical to the 562. That being said, the 562 is better due to more power. I have not run the ms362 so I can't honestly comment on that price range.
> 
> I would probably buy the triple five and give it a work over if to do it all over again. I like the small mount.



Its a pity they don't offer the 560xp in the US, as that is the one lots of people really want....:sad4:


----------



## mweba (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Its a pity they don't offer the 560xp in the US, as that is the one lots of people really want....:sad4:



I couldn't agree more, ST


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 26, 2012)

leed3349 said:


> well i was at my husky dealer and he sold 3 562 last week and all 3 back this week with the same problem oil leaking under the muffler from the case it looks like the gasket is to small has any one seen this problem thanks lee



no problem here- maybe 30 tanks thru the saw

I will defintely watch this just in case


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 26, 2012)

This may have been covered already, but what is the difference between the 560 and 562? Just the bar mount? I heard rumours that the 560 will be available in Canada. But none of the dealers I've spoke with have got any info on them. Just the 562. I couldn't see both being available here. 
It wouldn't make much sense. But neither dose a 60cc saw with a large bar mount. To me anyways.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> This may have been covered already, but what is the difference between the 560 and 562? Just the bar mount? I heard rumours that the 560 will be available in Canada. But none of the dealers I've spoke with have got any info on them. Just the 562. I couldn't see both being available here.
> It wouldn't make much sense. But neither dose a 60cc saw with a large bar mount. To me anyways.



Mount, air filter/top cover, and I believe the 562 case is stengthened in the bar mount area - anyway, there is a .5 lbs difference, according to Swedish (Euro really) specs. Somehow, the US specs are different......


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 27, 2012)

Dam, I got all excited today when the phone rang and it was my dealer with the new outer dawg. 

You can imagine my disappointment to make it all the way home and into the garage before I learned they sent the wrong one. 
I gave him the correct part number and I saw his order book with that number in it. Apparently someone made the ol switcharoo in the warehouse. 

I didn't see an outer dawg option in the IPL for the 560 so my guess is that this was for a triple 5. I'm waiting on the dealer to sort it out. 
Dam, I thought I was going to be the first to bring a pic to the table. Here is a pic of the smaller one next to the 562. 







edit:
I dug a little further into the IPL and found the complete larger spike kit. Guess another phone call is in order to my dealer.


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok so for those that havent seen the IPL yet, here is the picture for the larger dawg "kit"
The part number is 576873002


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 27, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Ok so for those that havent seen the IPL yet, here is the picture for the larger dawg "kit"
> The part number is 576873002



Nice, do you have a part number for the standard size outer spike?


----------



## TK (Jan 27, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Nice, do you have a part number for the standard size outer spike?



Outer spike 5767133101, available. The full wrap kit is listed, but backordered for a month or two. The full kit is $3 more than just the standard outer. 

Error in the system at the moment I assume, the outer dog number for the 562 supercedes to the 555/560 number. Before you go having a dealer reorder anything, have them call customer service to make sure they get the numbers fixed and have the correct one sent.


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks TK, although I think there might be an extra 3 in your number. The IPL I have shows 576 71 31-01 for the outer dawg


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 9, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Ok so for those that havent seen the IPL yet, here is the picture for the larger dawg "kit"
> The part number is 576873002



Is this the correct part number? I tried to order it along with the winter kit and that number came up with nothing? The winter kit was in, in three days however.


----------



## TK (Feb 9, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Is this the correct part number? I tried to order it along with the winter kit and that number came up with nothing? The winter kit was in, in three days however.



I dont think the big dawgs (wrap dawgs) are available yet. And don't get just one, the kit for both with hardware is only a couple bucks more.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, ok thanks. I thought that you meant the wrap handle bar was backordered. Is that the correct part# for the whole kit?


----------



## TK (Feb 9, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Oh, ok thanks. I thought that you meant the wrap handle bar was backordered. Is that the correct part# for the whole kit?



Yes, that is the correct number for the kit :msp_thumbup:
End of March delivery date for current orders, not sure what the date is for previously placed orders. They vary per when they were placed.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks again. 
I wasn't able to order one. Dealer couldn't find the part number in the system. Guess I'll have to wait even longer.


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Feb 10, 2012)

As if the cluster****tastrophe with getting the saw wasn't bad enough, the outer dawg wrap kit is back ordered right from the get-go and the smaller outer dawg cant even be had despite it being in the IPL because of an error in the system. Its such a shame that support for this saw has fallen flat on its face despite it having such hype from HQ. The revboost debacle still angers me to no end. One could seriously compile a sticky thread with all the headaches we have had to endure with this thing and anyone who read it would decide against buying one. I certainly don't regret getting it, but I wish I didn't know it existed until it had been around a year or so.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 10, 2012)

Personally, I'd want the saw with *no* extra dog, or double dogs, or large dogs and definitely *no* wrap handle. And really don't care about or want rev-boost. But all the add-on stuff will be available at some point, for those who want it.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 10, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> As if the cluster****tastrophe with getting the saw wasn't bad enough, the outer dawg wrap kit is back ordered right from the get-go and the smaller outer dawg cant even be had despite it being in the IPL because of an error in the system. Its such a shame that support for this saw has fallen flat on its face despite it having such hype from HQ. The revboost debacle still angers me to no end. One could seriously compile a sticky thread with all the headaches we have had to endure with this thing and anyone who read it would decide against buying one. I certainly don't regret getting it, but I wish I didn't know it existed until it had been around a year or so.



Hard to know what are just rumors, od what is true. The saw obviously are selling well, regardless of that! :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 10, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Personally, I'd want the saw with *no* extra dog, or double dogs, or large dogs and definitely *no* wrap handle. And really don't care about or want rev-boost. But all the add-on stuff will be available at some point, for those who want it.



I have even removed the original dawg, and have no plans of adding a wrap handle! :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Feb 10, 2012)

Or fab your own dawg...


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 10, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Personally, I'd want the saw with *no* extra dog, or double dogs, or large dogs and definitely *no* wrap handle. And really don't care about or want rev-boost. But all the add-on stuff will be available at some point, for those who want it.



I'd have to agree about the wrap handle. As I've never run a saw with one, nor have I ever thought, dam I wish my handle bar went all the way around. 

But I do prefer the larger spike. It keeps the case off of twisted logs when bucking and limbing.


----------



## TK (Feb 10, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Thanks again.
> I wasn't able to order one. Dealer couldn't find the part number in the system. Guess I'll have to wait even longer.



Part number is fine...... $19.32 for the complete kit..... Backordered til 3/30/12......


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 10, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> As if the cluster****tastrophe with getting the saw wasn't bad enough, the outer dawg wrap kit is back ordered right from the get-go and the smaller outer dawg cant even be had despite it being in the IPL because of an error in the system. Its such a shame that support for this saw has fallen flat on its face despite it having such hype from HQ. The revboost debacle still angers me to no end. One could seriously compile a sticky thread with all the headaches we have had to endure with this thing and anyone who read it would decide against buying one. I certainly don't regret getting it, but I wish I didn't know it existed until it had been around a year or so.



Personally I couldn't be happier with it. And I was very skeptical about a modern saw replacing my 262 as my main firewood saw. but with only a few tanks run through it, I'm impressed. 
Its -25* here this morning. And yesterday when I had it out, it was only -2*. I'm gonna through on the winter kit and test out this autotune business in the cold.

On a side note the only thing, besides the large mount,(which I'm getting over) that I don't like about the saw, is the fact that i had to punch out the warm cylinder air opening. And try keep track of the little rubber plug until it warms up outside.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 10, 2012)

mweba said:


> Or fab your own dawg...



Nice, I like that. But with only a grinder to work with. I fear that my custom spike would not only take a long time to get it right, but also be pretty fugly. Probably end up looking like it got hit with a pice of shrapnel or something.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 10, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Personally I couldn't be happier with it. And I was very skeptical about a modern saw replacing my 262 as my main firewood saw. but with only a few tanks run through it, I'm impressed.
> Its -25* here this morning. And yesterday when I had it out, it was only -2*. I'm gonna through on the winter kit and test out this autotune business in the cold.
> 
> On a side note the only thing, besides the large mount,(which I'm getting over) that I don't like about the saw, is the fact that i had to punch out the warm cylinder air opening. And try keep track of the little rubber plug until it warms up outside.



I don't use the winter kits, even though they come with the Husky and Jred saws here, but I open that air opening when the temp indicate it.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I don't use the winter kits, even though they come with the Husky and Jred saws here, but I open that air opening when the temp indicate it.



Really??? Huh... Why is that might I ask? I would imagine you get as much if not more snow up there than here. My wood lot has thigh to waist deep snow and I find that my flywheel gets considerably less snow and ice buildup with that cover installed. Now in my thinking, (which is not usually right) that build up of snow and ice would greatly reduce airflow. Much more so than what the cover restricts.
just my thoughts on the whole winter thing. My 562 has one, my newly acquired 346 has one, and I had one for my 365. for the 254 and 262 i just used hockey tape on the bottom of the starter cover.(it's water proof and doesn't leave a mess of glue and dust once removed, like duct tape does)


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 10, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Really??? Huh... Why is that might I ask? I would imagine you get as much if not more snow up there than here. My wood lot has thigh to waist deep snow and I find that my flywheel gets considerably less snow and ice buildup with that cover installed. Now in my thinking, (which is not usually right) that build up of snow and ice would greatly reduce airflow. Much more so than what the cover restricts.
> just my thoughts on the whole winter thing. My 562 has one, my newly acquired 346 has one, and I had one for my 365. for the 254 and 262 i just used hockey tape on the bottom of the starter cover.(it's water proof and doesn't leave a mess of glue and dust once removed, like duct tape does)



:smile2: Very simple, I usually don't cut in such conditions! :msp_wink:


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :smile2: Very simple, I usually don't cut in such conditions! :msp_wink:



Ahh, haha I see. 
I work from spring to fall. So my only free time is in the winter. I'm used to it now though. And enjoy cutting in the winter months. It takes a lot longer to get a truck load though.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 10, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Ahh, haha I see.
> I work from spring to fall. So my only free time is in the winter. I'm used to it now though. And enjoy cutting in the winter months. *It takes a lot longer to get a truck load though*.



Less efficient for me as well, in the woods! :msp_wink:


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 10, 2012)

I just wander when the U.S. will see one in red....

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## TK (Feb 10, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> I just wander when the U.S. will see one in red....
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk



As soon as it gets here, duh. Well, after its taken out of the box :msp_tongue:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 10, 2012)

TK said:


> As soon as it gets here, duh. Well, after its taken out of the box :msp_tongue:



The 2260 will be the 560xp, but with the awkward streight across handlebar.... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Finnlogger (Feb 11, 2012)

Here in Finland the winter kit is really a must, when there is powdery snow and the temperature drops down to -20 celcius or more.
This winter i've been mostly cutting trees fallen by storm, and a lot of snow has built up on the trunks. Without the blue strater cover, the carburetor would suck the loose snow inside and the air filter would freeze along with the throttle wire. I am also a huge fan of the heated handles, they offer comfort during the autumn rains and cold.

I've been greatly pleased with the new 560 xpg, it has a lot of power, enough to almost sit on it while cutting without any struggle. It is quite agile when limbing and accelerates quickly.
The only negative sides have been it's poor starting when warm. It take 2-3 hard pulls to start, though using the primer usually helps. 
I also had the problem with the leaking gasket under the muffler, but this is now sorted out.

I recently had an opportunity to try out the 550 xp as well, it feels much like its predecessor 346 xp, but seems to be a bit lighter and powerful.


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The 2260 will be the 560xp, but with the awkward streight across handlebar.... :msp_biggrin:




I just wonder how before it arrives?


.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 11, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I just wonder how before it arrives?
> 
> 
> .



I have no more clue than you have - sorry! :msp_sad:


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm sure that Spike will keep us informed. :msp_wink:



.


----------



## craig71 (Feb 11, 2012)

Finnlogger said:


> Here in Finland the winter kit is really a must, when there is powdery snow and the temperature drops down to -20 celcius or more.
> This winter i've been mostly cutting trees fallen by storm, and a lot of snow has built up on the trunks. Without the blue strater cover, the carburetor would suck the loose snow inside and the air filter would freeze along with the throttle wire. I am also a huge fan of the heated handles, they offer comfort during the autumn rains and cold.
> 
> I've been greatly pleased with the new 560 xpg, it has a lot of power, enough to almost sit on it while cutting without any struggle. It is quite agile when limbing and accelerates quickly.
> ...



Posts like yours are what show the real quality of saws. I tend not to measure saw quality by the amount of cookies cut or how fast it can be done. The quality of a saw is determined by 20-40 tanks of fuel/week and rain or shine conditions. I bet you will see lots of little bugs going forward. My biggest concern with these new pro saws(555 and 562) would be in regards to lower weight and crankcase strength with all that power and speed. The 357xp was dogged with crankcase issues, not from cutting cookies mind you, but from periods of extended professional use.


----------



## mweba (Feb 11, 2012)

Finnlogger said:


> Here in Finland the winter kit is really a must, when there is powdery snow and the temperature drops down to -20 celcius or more.
> This winter i've been mostly cutting trees fallen by storm, and a lot of snow has built up on the trunks. Without the blue strater cover, the carburetor would suck the loose snow inside and the air filter would freeze along with the throttle wire. I am also a huge fan of the heated handles, they offer comfort during the autumn rains and cold.
> 
> I've been greatly pleased with the new 560 xpg, it has a lot of power, enough to almost sit on it while cutting without any struggle. It is quite agile when limbing and accelerates quickly.
> ...



Have your pop off pressure and metering lever checked. This has been the remedy to the stammer in acceleration and hot starts.


----------



## TommySaw (Feb 11, 2012)

I worked out the problem with the outer dawg with tech service, the part number crossed to 96 instead of 97 which is the problem. The correct dawg is currently showing a b/o date of 4/5, but Tony at tech service put the one he got a hold of in the mail for me so I should see it soon. will post a pic when it shows.


----------



## TommySaw (Feb 11, 2012)

craig71 said:


> Posts like yours are what show the real quality of saws. I tend not to measure saw quality by the amount of cookies cut or how fast it can be done. The quality of a saw is determined by 20-40 tanks of fuel/week and rain or shine conditions. I bet you will see lots of little bugs going forward. My biggest concern with these new pro saws(555 and 562) would be in regards to lower weight and crankcase strength with all that power and speed. The 357xp was dogged with crankcase issues, not from cutting cookies mind you, but from periods of extended professional use.



We've got about 80 cord of wood on the ground with the 562 so far and it has turned a dyed in the wool Stihl man into a 562xp lover. My bosses direct quote to the guy I work with was "In the firewood we're cutting (6-18" red/white oak, ash, hickory, locust, soft/hard maple, beech, etc.) it out cuts the 441 and 372 without the weight and vibration, and is marginally slower in bigger wood". That is a HUGE statement coming from that man. I have only seen one issue with the saw so far and that is the air filtration is not as good as the 372 and it IS letting some dirt through, although I must admit as a Husky owner I don't check the filter regularly and don't know if it let anything through before it started clogging. Here's a pic of the work site


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 11, 2012)

Thats farkin awesome man. I just knew the 562xp had to be a real stud when i bought the 555. No doubt about it now!
And not to mention when ya have men like the Helsels say its a great saw, then thats a fine a seal of approval as any IMHO. Im gettin me a 562xp.


----------



## DDALE (Feb 12, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> We've got about 80 cord of wood on the ground with the 562 so far and it has turned a dyed in the wool Stihl man into a 562xp lover. My bosses direct quote to the guy I work with was "In the firewood we're cutting (6-18" red/white oak, ash, hickory, locust, soft/hard maple, beech, etc.) it out cuts the 441 and 372 without the weight and vibration, and is marginally slower in bigger wood". That is a HUGE statement coming from that man. I have only seen one issue with the saw so far and that is the air filtration is not as good as the 372 and it IS letting some dirt through, although I must admit as a Husky owner I don't check the filter regularly and don't know if it let anything through before it started clogging. Here's a pic of the work site


 thanks T-saw for the pic ! always look forward to your posts. Will you be adding another 562 to your work saws ? my 562 is running great ,only 25 to 30 tanks so far . not near as many as you . Can you notice any difference in fuel consumption? thanks-ddale


----------



## TommySaw (Feb 12, 2012)

DDALE said:


> thanks T-saw for the pic ! always look forward to your posts. Will you be adding another 562 to your work saws ? my 562 is running great ,only 25 to 30 tanks so far . not near as many as you . Can you notice any difference in fuel consumption? thanks-ddale



thanks ddale, we're actually done cutting for now as we've got a firewood shortage around here and started splitting so I just cleaned the saws up and ran some motomix through'em and stowed them away. I noticed the usual improvement during break in but as with all saws economy goes way up and down based on the size of what ur cutting so hard to tell. As for buying another 562 I might not have to as the boss said "make sure you order some of those saws like Tommy's" when we were getting our Husky handheld order to gether, so he might end up buy one:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Showme (Feb 12, 2012)

Finnlogger said:


> Here in Finland the winter kit is really a must, when there is powdery snow and the temperature drops down to -20 celcius or more.
> This winter i've been mostly cutting trees fallen by storm, and a lot of snow has built up on the trunks. Without the blue strater cover, the carburetor would suck the loose snow inside and the air filter would freeze along with the throttle wire. I am also a huge fan of the heated handles, they offer comfort during the autumn rains and cold.
> 
> I've been greatly pleased with the new 560 xpg, it has a lot of power, enough to almost sit on it while cutting without any struggle. It is quite agile when limbing and accelerates quickly.
> ...


What was the fix for the leaking gasket under the muffler?


----------



## birddogtg (Feb 12, 2012)

Showme said:


> What was the fix for the leaking gasket under the muffler?



Mine was leaking and the screw right by the leak was stripped,I check the depth of the hole and found that it was deeper then the screw was long so I got a longer screw and put in and it has not leaked since.


----------



## Finnlogger (Feb 12, 2012)

Showme said:


> What was the fix for the leaking gasket under the muffler?



My local husky service had an extra 560 that had been stripped for spare parts. To save time, they simply replaced the entire crankcase.
They were kind enouhg to offer me a replacement saw for the time my own was under repair!! They are famous for good service...


----------



## craig71 (Feb 12, 2012)

Finnlogger said:


> My local husky service had an extra 560 that had been stripped for spare parts. To save time, they simply replaced the entire crankcase.
> They were kind enouhg to offer me a replacement saw for the time my own was under repair!! They are famous for good service...



It''s great that they fixed it for you but that sounds awful familiar to the 357xp. On mine I have to tighten muffler screws constantly and it has had 2 crankcases on it. Before everyone jumps on the "you must be doing something wrong bandwagon" I have 15 years experience running chainsaws and clearing saws professionally and never had such issues with any Husqvarna chainsaw before the 357/359. Husky makes a great handling saw with great power but they are cheaping out on the materials in the crankcases and it does not hold up. They don't build them like they used to.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 12, 2012)

craig71 said:


> It''s great that they fixed it for you but that sounds awful familiar to the 357xp. On mine I have to tighten muffler screws constantly and it has had 2 crankcases on it. Before everyone jumps on the "you must be doing something wrong bandwagon" I have 15 years experience running chainsaws and clearing saws professionally and never had such issues with any Husqvarna chainsaw before the 357/359. Husky makes a great handling saw with great power but* they are cheaping out* on the materials in the crankcases and it does not hold up. They don't build them like they used to.



Whatever this is about, it surely isn't about "cheaping out". Also, I have never heard of leaks behind the muffler on a 357/359 before, but it is a fact that they beefed up the case at a very early stage.......


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 12, 2012)

craig71 said:


> Posts like yours are what show the real quality of saws. I tend not to measure saw quality by the amount of cookies cut or how fast it can be done. The quality of a saw is determined by 20-40 tanks of fuel/week and rain or shine conditions. I bet you will see lots of little bugs going forward. My biggest concern with these new pro saws(555 and 562) would be in regards to lower weight and crankcase strength with all that power and speed. The 357xp was dogged with crankcase issues, not from cutting cookies mind you, but from periods of extended professional use.



First of all, the 555 is not a pro saw. and as sawT has said in another post, one of the differences between the two saws IS the beefier case, and bracing. (not that there is anything wrong with the 555, but it is not a pro saw)
As far as "lots of little bugs going forward" I'm not sure what it is you think that is all that different from previous models. there have been many posts about the saw with tones of tanks run throught them, with some hard use. I haven't seen a post or herd of yet, with anyone saying they want their money back or the 562 is a turd and will be put on a shelf permanently.

If its the autotune that bugs you I could understand that. It's a feature not everyone is ready for. (I'm not going to get into the fuel injected car thing) but the autotune has already been proven on the 57< models. 

Is it the reduced weight thing that bugs you? Because in my opinion, it's been along time coming. Almost every form of mobile technology out there is constantly improving its "power to weight ratio". in the small engine world, look at snowmobiles, dirt bikes and street bikes, just to name a few. As technology improves so does the ability to strengthen and shave weight where it's not needed. 

Is the 562 the perfect saw to end all future improvements? Absolutely not. But it's a start and a dam good saw. (WARNING: my opinion is not based on cookie cutting, so there for should be taken very lightly, if at all)

I'm confused as to why you dislike this saw. ( if I even took your post in the correct context) as far as I know the 555 isn't even available in Canada until the end of march (I could be wrong on that date but that's what I've heard) and the 562 sometime after that. 

You sound mad that you have to tighten you muffler so frequently. I would have thought that someone with your experience running a saw would have thought of a high-temp thread locker, or a the very least a couple of lock washers?

All of my deepest apologies for the rant. 

But go out and atleast try a demo that has been used and abused by people that probably went in for a loop of safety chain. Then come back and tell us how bad the quality of husqvarna chainsaws are.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 12, 2012)

Edit: double post


----------



## craig71 (Feb 12, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> First of all, the 555 is not a pro saw. and as sawT has said in another post, one of the differences between the two saws IS the beefier case, and bracing. (not that there is anything wrong with the 555, but it is not a pro saw)
> As far as "lots of little bugs going forward" I'm not sure what it is you think that is all that different from previous models. there have been many posts about the saw with tones of tanks run throught them, with some hard use. I haven't seen a post or herd of yet, with anyone saying they want their money back or the 562 is a turd and will be put on a shelf permanently.
> 
> If its the autotune that bugs you I could understand that. It's a feature not everyone is ready for. (I'm not going to get into the fuel injected car thing) but the autotune has already been proven on the 57< models.
> ...



I have had great sucess with Husqvarna saws from the 2 series and not so good luck with the 3 series, I may be pre judging the 5 series based on the 357. I will wait and see how this saw turns out. There is no need to rant, I get that from the wife. :msp_biggrin:The 555 is available here. I have used thread locker in the past but did'nt have any at this particular time. I have never tried a demo.cheers.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 12, 2012)

I MAY have been a little harsh...
But it seems my rant WAS needed. Two of your posts in this thread were along the lines of... That shows the quality of a saw and husqvarna is cheeping out... Now it's to the tune of just your bad luck. So you had bad luck with ONE saw. Should you condemn all the others? That's up to you. 
I'm just saying don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 12, 2012)

On a lighter note...View attachment 223503




...And the decal makes it faster...


----------



## craig71 (Feb 12, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> I MAY have been a little harsh...
> But it seems my rant WAS needed. Two of your posts in this thread were along the lines of... That shows the quality of a saw and husqvarna is cheeping out... Now it's to the tune of just your bad luck. So you had bad luck with ONE saw. Should you condemn all the others? That's up to you.
> I'm just saying don't knock it until you try it.



Ok man its just a saw, lets move on ok.cheers.


----------



## TommySaw (Feb 23, 2012)

well the dawg kit showed up for the 562xp today, not bad looking but I'll have to test'em out soon:msp_thumbup:


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 23, 2012)

ordered my dawg kit today !


----------



## TommySaw (Feb 23, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> thanks ddale, we're actually done cutting for now as we've got a firewood shortage around here and started splitting so I just cleaned the saws up and ran some motomix through'em and stowed them away. I noticed the usual improvement during break in but as with all saws economy goes way up and down based on the size of what ur cutting so hard to tell. As for buying another 562 I might not have to as the boss said "make sure you order some of those saws like Tommy's" when we were getting our Husky handheld order to gether, so he might end up buy one:biggrinbounce2:



update, my boss, the one who's last dog was named Stihl (not joking) is selling one of his 441s and buying a 562xp. This is great for me on a couple of levels number one being I will *NEVER* let him live it down and the second is now I don't have to buy another 562xp... :msp_unsure: well make that one and a half levels :msp_tongue:


----------



## DDALE (Feb 24, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> update, my boss, the one who's last dog was named Stihl (not joking) is selling one of his 441s and buying a 562xp. This is great for me on a couple of levels number one being I will *NEVER* let him live it down and the second is now I don't have to buy another 562xp... :msp_unsure: well make that one and a half levels :msp_tongue:


 Thats great news [T-saw] let the sawing begin ! We started logging yesterday,for spring lumber cutting,a couple of white oaks.20 to 24". Still using 562 with 16" bar. Put 3/8

chain on 357 with 16" bar, now all saws have same b/c. Keep it simple make it light, 562 fits just right!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> well the dawg kit showed up for the 562xp today, not bad looking but I'll have to test'em out soon:msp_thumbup:



How is the techlite bar doing?


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 24, 2012)

Those are really nice Tommy. btw, i love my Techlite bar. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TommySaw (Feb 24, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> How is the techlite bar doing?



great, I love it and it has held up well so far. The finish is much more durable than the regular bars, in fact I just got another one today and am putting this bar on the 372. does anyone know for sure who is making them as they don't resemble Oregon bars to me?


----------



## Micky-Lux (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey can anyone give me some pointers as to where to get the dawg kit?

The husky dealers over here don't seem to be much help. And roughly what are they worth?


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 25, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> great, I love it and it has held up well so far. The finish is much more durable than the regular bars, in fact I just got another one today and am putting this bar on the 372. does anyone know for sure who is making them as they don't resemble Oregon bars to me?



Husky makes them at their own bar factory in Norway - actually a lot of the laminated Husky, Jonsered etc branded bars are made there.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Feb 29, 2012)

Just putting this out there... But if anyone would be willing to ship the spike kit to Canada that would be great. Still not available here yet.
Thanks


----------



## Micky-Lux (Feb 29, 2012)

Or Australia? Not available here either. I'd love a set.


----------



## aussie2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Micky-Lux said:


> Or Australia? Not available here either. I'd love a set.



there in aus now i have had one for a couple of weeks ,its an impressive little saw ,im running 30 to 1 fuel ratio in it at the moment coz of the way this thing revs ! will it last is the question .we normaly use 395s and 390s and they seem to cut 2500 tone before getting little problems .im not sure if this saw would compare .but for falling and toping and limbing its a pissa n


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 29, 2012)

I finally had a chance to cut some white pine with my 562- WOW ! This saw keeps impressing me and I don't recall reading about anyone dissapointed yet.

still waiting on dawgs-

Really looking forward to the new husky models coming out


----------



## aussie2 (Feb 29, 2012)

aussie2 said:


> there in aus now i have had one for a couple of weeks ,its an impressive little saw ,im running 20 to 1 ratio in it at the moment coz of the way this thing revs ! will it last is the question .we normaly use 395s and 390s and they seem to cut 2500 tone before getting little problems .im not sure if this saw would compare .but for falling and toping and limbing its a pissa n



ide love to see a 390 or 395 built the same as little terror


----------



## Micky-Lux (Mar 2, 2012)

aussie2 said:


> there in aus now i have had one for a couple of weeks ,its an impressive little saw ,im running 30 to 1 fuel ratio in it at the moment coz of the way this thing revs ! will it last is the question .we normaly use 395s and 390s and they seem to cut 2500 tone before getting little problems .im not sure if this saw would compare .but for falling and toping and limbing its a pissa n



The saw is available here in Aus. I have one too. But the dawg kit is what I'm after.


----------



## MNBobcat (Mar 2, 2012)

I was just at a show where an Oregon rep was there. He said they make the chains for the Huskys. He told me to get a 73LGX072G for my 562 XP and he claimed its got a better design than the Husqvarna relabeled chain. Have any of you tried the chain he recommended? As I recall, I think the chain that came with my saw was something like an H46 or H48 under the husky part number.


----------



## TommySaw (Mar 2, 2012)

MNBobcat said:


> I was just at a show where an Oregon rep was there. He said they make the chains for the Huskys. He told me to get a 73LGX072G for my 562 XP and he claimed its got a better design than the Husqvarna relabeled chain. Have any of you tried the chain he recommended? As I recall, I think the chain that came with my saw was something like an H46 or H48 under the husky part number.



LGX is Oregon's best chain and the closest to Stihl chain in quality IMO, definitely better than the Oregon line that Husky's sells, you can feel the difference when you file the teeth.


----------



## taxi1249 (Mar 2, 2012)

i started running lgx chain this year seems to be alot better and cuts lots faster stays sharper longer and easier to sharpenlove it will not use anything else


----------

